# Tasmania 489 Visa



## JD3006 (Aug 8, 2017)

Hi All. 

I have recently submitted my EOI for a Tasmanian 489 visa after having my skill assessed by Vetasses. 

I scored 70/60 on the EOI

just wondering if anyone could shed some light on the possible processing times for Tasmania ? I know its a "how long is a piece of string" sort of question, but though id see if anyone has recently gone through this visa. 

Thanks 

JD3006


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JD3006 said:


> Hi All.
> 
> I have recently submitted my EOI for a Tasmanian 489 visa after having my skill assessed by Vetasses.
> 
> ...


Anzsco code?

Cheers


----------



## JD3006 (Aug 8, 2017)

newbienz said:


> anzsco code?
> 
> Cheers


212314


----------



## JD3006 (Aug 8, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Anzsco code?
> 
> Cheers


I have checked the skills select website for the occupation ceilings but Occupation ceilings do not apply to State or Territory Nominated, Employer Sponsored or Business Innovation and Investment visa subclasses.

I fall into the State or Territory Nominated section

hope that helps


----------



## Achaldoshi (Apr 30, 2015)

JD3006 said:


> Hi All.
> 
> I have recently submitted my EOI for a Tasmanian 489 visa after having my skill assessed by Vetasses.
> 
> ...


8 weeks but can be sooner if all documents are fine

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## P&C (Jul 26, 2017)

Just apply today. Still waiting...


----------



## JD3006 (Aug 8, 2017)

Achaldoshi said:


> 8 weeks but can be sooner if all documents are fine
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


thanks, hopefully it will be sooner as I don't want to start doing farm work incase I have to extend my 457 visa as it ends in November.


----------



## JD3006 (Aug 8, 2017)

P&C said:


> Just apply today. Still waiting...


I'm sure it wont come same day..


----------



## gemfsd (Oct 18, 2014)

*Recent work experience*

Dear friends, 

I have just received my ACS assessment result for Software Engineer, and I am now preparing to apply for Tasmania 489 SS. 

One of the requirements for Tasmanian SS is one year recent work experience, should this work experience be post qualification? As according to ACS my work experience is considered to be skilled after January 2017 which means I have 7 months of post qualification work experience.

Kindly help if someone knows about this issue...


----------



## Suraj SG (Aug 25, 2017)

hi all

what is the minimum ielts score is required for ss tasmania ?


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

Suraj SG said:


> hi all
> 
> what is the minimum ielts score is required for ss tasmania ?


I think its 6 as stated on their website.


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

gemfsd said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I have just received my ACS assessment result for Software Engineer, and I am now preparing to apply for Tasmania 489 SS.
> 
> ...





JD3006 said:


> Hi All.
> 
> I have recently submitted my EOI for a Tasmanian 489 visa after having my skill assessed by Vetasses.
> 
> ...


Dear mates can you please enlighten the procedure for Tasmanian SS nomination for 489.

I have 50points and looking for 10 more by SS nomination. 

What is the next step.
Do i need tp contact Tasmanian government after submitting EOI and what are the documents required, what other procedures should i consider.

Thank you in advance.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## gemfsd (Oct 18, 2014)

theariezman said:


> Dear mates can you please enlighten the procedure for Tasmanian SS nomination for 489.
> 
> I have 50points and looking for 10 more by SS nomination.
> 
> ...


Your signature indicate that you have not taken any English test so far, if so, you need to do it first. After you have IELTS or other approved test results ready, you can apply for Tasmania SS on their official website. Complete information about applying required documents, and state sponsorship eligibility criteria is available on the site as well.


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

hey guys, any recent nominations? I applied on 15th of September no CO nothing new yet.


----------



## gemfsd (Oct 18, 2014)

bishoyerian said:


> hey guys, any recent nominations? I applied on 15th of September no CO nothing new yet.


No updates yet, I applied on 23 Aug


----------



## Initious (Oct 16, 2017)

Any latest updates from anyone so far? I submitted on 2nd October and nothing has happened so far. How long till the assignment of a CO for those who have already gotten it?


----------



## Tim2005 (Nov 7, 2017)

*Any updates so far*

Hi guys, long time watching, first time posting

Is there any updates in regards to Tasmanian state sponsorship?
We've lodged our application on 14/10/2017 and still haven't any confirmation that officer was assigned


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Showing jobs for Tasmania, must the job title match ones nominated occupation? I mean word for word? Even if the title is different and the advert states that they need ones occupation to apply?


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

my application got rejected for not having enough funds, they said I need at least $40,000!!!


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

bishoyerian said:


> my application got rejected for not having enough funds, they said I need at least $40,000!!!


Did they ask you to show proof of fund?


----------



## Tim2005 (Nov 7, 2017)

bishoyerian said:


> my application got rejected for not having enough funds, they said I need at least $40,000!!!



Sorry mate, it's a bad news.. is it the only one reason for rejection? What exactly they quoted to you?? I'm asking because my bank statement shows just around this amount as well


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Tim2005 said:


> bishoyerian said:
> 
> 
> > my application got rejected for not having enough funds, they said I need at least $40,000!!!
> ...


When did Tasmania start asking for proof of fund? I taught it is just fund declaration.


----------



## Tim2005 (Nov 7, 2017)

Diggy said:


> When did Tasmania start asking for proof of fund? I taught it is just fund declaration.


You're right, it's only a declaration, so that's why I'm asking how do they rejected and what they actually said


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Tim2005 said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> > When did Tasmania start asking for proof of fund? I taught it is just fund declaration.
> ...


I also need some help regarding employability status, must all the job titles bear same as nominated occupation? Even he job descriptions? What about related disciplines? And the advert specifying ones occupation should apply?


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Diggy said:


> I also need some help regarding employability status, must all the job titles bear same as nominated occupation? Even he job descriptions? What about related disciplines? And the advert specifying ones occupation should apply?


Hello friends,
Just wanted to know about my chances for Tasmania.. I have 60+10 for 489 subclass in Industrial Engineering. Do I have the chance to get an invite immediately with my points if I show the Employability?
Can I file a separate EOI for 489 subclass, bearing in mind that I have already filed an EOI for 189/190 subclasses..?


----------



## Initious (Oct 16, 2017)

bishoyerian said:


> my application got rejected for not having enough funds, they said I need at least $40,000!!!


40k AUD? It sounds a lot for TAS especially when SA requires only 20k and the living costs are higher there.


----------



## epb989 (Aug 4, 2016)

Hello,

Has someone here got invited by Tasmania in a 489/190?


----------



## abhishekcool702 (Oct 15, 2017)

Hello everyone, 
I don't know if this is the right place to ask some of these questions 
1. The requirement for Tasmanian nomination is having a job letter or just showing that there are enough jobs related to our occupation like some advertisement and all. 
2.I m applying for engineering technologist(233914),without any experience, so m I eligible or not. 
3. Someone told me that chances of getting a 489 visa for a pro-rata occupation is impossible, so is there any of such thing in state nominated 489 visa or not. 
My points breakdown are as follows, 
Age-25points
Edu-15points
PTE-20POINTS
experience -0 points. 
Thanks in advance for ur suggestions.


----------



## JD3006 (Aug 8, 2017)

Hi Everyone

I have just been sponsored by Tas for 489. It took 8 weeks to get a decision. and I'm now in the process of dealing with a case officer. 

Ive not yet been asked to supply proof of funds but I did show that I was moving with $38K AU

Some people are asking why Tasmania is asking for a high number over say SA.. this is mainly due to how tough it is to find a job in Tasmania recently and they want you to be able to be self supported for at least 6 months. (they state this in the application)

so add up rent/mortgage, utilities and so on.. you will pretty much hit the 20K mark fast. 

I scored 70/60 but I have heard that they don't choose on points alone, they take a look at your job and see if there is a current need for this. 

Also if you are an overseas applicant you need to have a job listed on their CTSOL list. not the overall list. (also stated when you applied)

I am already in Australia when I applied.


----------



## Tim2005 (Nov 7, 2017)

JD3006 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I have just been sponsored by Tas for 489. It took 8 weeks to get a decision. and I'm now in the process of dealing with a case officer.
> 
> ...


Well done, buddy and thanks for your update.
Wondering how long it's take in your case from when officer was assigned until Tas confirm a sponsorship??
We applied on 14/10/2017 and officer was assigned couple of days ago, also in Australia now


----------



## Initious (Oct 16, 2017)

Tim2005 said:


> Well done, buddy and thanks for your update.
> Wondering how long it's take in your case from when officer was assigned until Tas confirm a sponsorship??
> We applied on 14/10/2017 and officer was assigned couple of days ago, also in Australia now


When did you get a CO assigned? I got assigned a CO on 13th Nov and I applied on 2nd Oct so your waiting time was shorter than mine.


----------



## Initious (Oct 16, 2017)

Hey guys - I just got the nomination from Tasmania. Took 50 days! 

Lodged: 2 OCT 2017
CO Assigned in TAS: 13 NOV 2017
Nomination Approved: 16 NOV 2017


----------



## Tim2005 (Nov 7, 2017)

Initious said:


> When did you get a CO assigned? I got assigned a CO on 13th Nov and I applied on 2nd Oct so your waiting time was shorter than mine.


Yes, it's shorter, we applied on 14/10/2017 and co was assigned just after 4weeks, but still waiting for nomination approval.


----------



## Initious (Oct 16, 2017)

Tim2005 said:


> Yes, it's shorter, we applied on 14/10/2017 and co was assigned just after 4weeks, but still waiting for nomination approval.


Cool, good luck! My nomination process was quite fast after they assigned a CO (after 6 weeks of wait) - just a total of 3 days or 72 hours.


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Hi guys,
Can you inform how does it work with employability? 5 job advertisements which are suitable for my occupation would be enough? I have 60+10 points in Industrial Engineering. Do you believe that I can try it?


----------



## Tim2005 (Nov 7, 2017)

Thanks, I think our will take a little bit longer because we've applied under small businesses owner, so they need more time to check a business plan. Have a had a job offer or family member ??


----------



## Initious (Oct 16, 2017)

Ptera said:


> Hi guys,
> Can you inform how does it work with employability? 5 job advertisements which are suitable for my occupation would be enough? I have 60+10 points in Industrial Engineering. Do you believe that I can try it?


I'd recommend having 6-8 to be extra safe. I submitted 6 and managed to talk my way into some of them there doesn't look very related but I had the relevant qualifications. 



Tim2005 said:


> Thanks, I think our will take a little bit longer because we've applied under small businesses owner, so they need more time to check a business plan. Have a had a job offer or family member ??


Ah, I already had a business plan ready but I managed to find the job advertisements so I did not use it. I applied alone.


----------



## abhishekcool702 (Oct 15, 2017)

Initious said:


> Ptera said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...


Hello everyone, 
Can anyone please tell me that how can some advertisement be helpful for the nominations, as on the website job offer letter is asked. I m a bit confused about this as someone with engineering technologist has also done the same and I do not know what to do. 
So anyone's help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Initious said:


> Hey guys - I just got the nomination from Tasmania. Took 50 days!
> 
> Lodged: 2 OCT 2017
> CO Assigned in TAS: 13 NOV 2017
> Nomination Approved: 16 NOV 2017


Hello..... Please did you submit your job adverts as screenshots? Pls let me know asap. Did all your jobs match with your nominated occupation?


----------



## tnsdnrwkd (Nov 26, 2017)

*489 Tasmania timeline*

Hi guys, I am waiting the visa approval after submitting my 489 visa. I hope my posting help out for those people who is in the similar situation. 
I am an accounting graduate student and applied for 489 visa with 75 points 
(English 10, work experience 5, State sponsorship 10) 

21/10/17 - Got a job offer through the phone interview from the company in Tasmania 

23/10/17 - Due to the changed policy for category 2, job offer, I was not able to meet the three months work in advance in Tasmania criteria because I was holding a tourist visa (ETA).
However, the company got an exemption approval on behalf of me by contacting nomination regulator. 

25/10/17 - Submitted state sponsorship application 
27/10/17 - Received an email that Case officer was assigned to my application 
02/11/17 - State sponsorship was granted without asking any further information 
02/11/17 - Received invitation and submitted 489 visa application to DIBP

It only took about one week to get a State sponsorship although I still live in Sydney. 
Hopefully, my visa will be approved shortly.


----------



## ajee1983 (Jul 28, 2017)

Hi,
when you applied for 489 visa TASMANIA, which place you gonna to move in?


----------



## tnsdnrwkd (Nov 26, 2017)

Hi, I am moving to Western Tasmania, but please make sure that the area you work is not very crucial for the nomination. 
The most important part is how the company proves that they need the specific candidate rather than the local candidates. My company proved that they struggled to find a right candidate for last three months, and how I am qualified for this position based on my previous experience.

Wish it helps you to organize your plan.


----------



## Tim2005 (Nov 7, 2017)

We planing to move from Sydney to Hobart, as it's more quite and nicer place to buy first home and to raise kids there. Also we've applied under small business owner stream and planing to open a wholesale office in Hobart


----------



## ajee1983 (Jul 28, 2017)

Hi,
I submitted my docs for 489 TAS state nomination on 08sep2017, so far no reply & no CO assigned. any idea? and I'm looking for a job once approved. whats yours origin country?


----------



## Tim2005 (Nov 7, 2017)

Hi everyone,
We just get a invitation to apply for visa, it's took 7 weeks in total from the date of submission until invitation 

13/10/17 submitted 
14/11/17 officer was assigned 
06/12/2017 invitation was sent


----------



## NewHomeAU (Dec 4, 2017)

i submitted by 190 to Tasmania for ANZSCO 263111 with 70 points on 5th of Dec 2017 - any idea how long it could take to receive the invitation?

Also any idea where i can find the sample letters for commitment letter to write?

Thank you.


----------



## arvind17 (Jul 9, 2017)

hi, you can apply on 3a category.check Tasmania migration website.
i applied for 233914 on 13/11/17. no CO assigned so far.
pls update your status


----------



## arvind17 (Jul 9, 2017)

abhishekcool702 said:


> Hello everyone,
> Can anyone please tell me that how can some advertisement be helpful for the nominations, as on the website job offer letter is asked. I m a bit confused about this as someone with engineering technologist has also done the same and I do not know what to do.
> So anyone's help would be greatly appreciated.



hi, you can apply on 3a category.check Tasmania migration website.
i applied for 233914 on 13/11/17. no CO assigned so far.
pls update your status


----------



## vivkamboj (Aug 7, 2017)

Initious said:


> Cool, good luck! My nomination process was quite fast after they assigned a CO (after 6 weeks of wait) - just a total of 3 days or 72 hours.


Hi...mate...is it necessary that job title must be same as occupation or it should match your skills and experience??

And I can show about 30k aud as liquid fund but bishoyerian got refusal because of showing less than 40k....in this case can I show my dad property for covering another 10k???

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toldo.68 (Oct 6, 2017)

Recently, my friend got his CO assigned two weeks ago, and now it's been 9 weeks and 4 days (including the last holiday) nothing yet from them. 

Has anyone got the nomination recently? Is it normal to take more than 8 weeks?


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Anzsco code?
> 
> Cheers


I also applied for Tasmania aboud 2 weeks ago. My code is 261313, points 65+10 for 489. What are my chances for Tasmania 190 and 489 ?

Thanks


----------



## Initious (Oct 16, 2017)

Toldo.68 said:


> Recently, my friend got his CO assigned two weeks ago, and now it's been 9 weeks and 4 days (including the last holiday) nothing yet from them.
> 
> Has anyone got the nomination recently? Is it normal to take more than 8 weeks?


I got my nomination within 3 days of the CO being assigned but it took them 6 weeks to do so. I suppose your friend got assigned a CO right before the holidays started (iirc, 22nd Dec to 2nd Jan) so he will have to wait a couple of days more.


----------



## Toldo.68 (Oct 6, 2017)

Thanks, Initious.


----------



## Initious (Oct 16, 2017)

combatant said:


> I also applied for Tasmania aboud 2 weeks ago. My code is 261313, points 65+10 for 489. What are my chances for Tasmania 190 and 489 ?
> 
> Thanks


Group 2613 occupations are currently not on the Tasmanian SOL so it is unlikely they will support your nomination. Since you have submitted though, it's no harm waiting for a reply. 

The TSOL can be found here:
https://www.migration.tas.gov.au/__.../147267/TSOL_FY_17-18_-_18_September_2017.pdf


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

I submitted on the 25th of November, 2017... Up till now no CO has been assigned. When I am supposed to get CO assigned?


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

Diggy said:


> I submitted on the 25th of November, 2017... Up till now no CO has been assigned. When I am supposed to get CO assigned?


 Is ur job code on the tsol list


----------



## MAROJAS (Jan 24, 2018)

tnsdnrwkd said:


> Hi guys, I am waiting the visa approval after submitting my 489 visa. I hope my posting help out for those people who is in the similar situation.
> I am an accounting graduate student and applied for 489 visa with 75 points
> (English 10, work experience 5, State sponsorship 10)
> 
> ...


Hi,

Please, Could you explain to me what is a exemption approval on behalf of me by contacting nomination regulator? because I don't have 3 months working in advance.

thanks


----------



## Ali.omar (Jan 25, 2018)

Hello there,,, 
I submit EOI for visa 489 since 5-12-2017 with 65 points and select tasmania as the wanted state, please advise me if I have to apply for tasmania nomination through this website 
https://www.migration.tas.gov.au/skilled_migrants/skilled_regional
Or the eoi is enough to get invitation. 
Thank you in advance


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

bishoyerian said:


> my application got rejected for not having enough funds, they said I need at least $40,000!!!


Seriously ? Were you onshore in Aus and in Tas or no ?


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

ajee1983 said:


> Hi,
> I submitted my docs for 489 TAS state nomination on 08sep2017, so far no reply & no CO assigned. any idea? and I'm looking for a job once approved. whats yours origin country?


Any updates mate ? Whats your occupation and points


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Tim2005 said:


> Hi everyone,
> We just get a invitation to apply for visa, it's took 7 weeks in total from the date of submission until invitation
> 
> 13/10/17 submitted
> ...


Can you please share occupation and points ? Were you on onshore in Tas


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Toldo.68 said:


> Recently, my friend got his CO assigned two weeks ago, and now it's been 9 weeks and 4 days (including the last holiday) nothing yet from them.
> 
> Has anyone got the nomination recently? Is it normal to take more than 8 weeks?


why not send them follow up email ?


----------



## Needhelp123! (Jan 29, 2018)

Hi Guys,
I’m new here, currently in Sydney, waiting for invitation under devastating occupation, looking to move to Tasmania under 489, please advise what are the requirements?

Cheers


----------



## Toldo.68 (Oct 6, 2017)

jkfooty1 said:


> why not send them follow up email ?


Hi, he did and he got rejected since he doesn't have a job offer and they told him he is welcome to reapply after three months. I think the northern territory system is more flexible than Tassie as if someone is not qualified for 190 they simply offer him 489 visa rather than waiting for a long period and reapply again.


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Any update guys ? Did anyone applied for 489 ?


----------



## kunalbatra46 (Jul 30, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I am stuck in sydney in accounting at 75 points, so just need to ask a quick question, weather we can apply for tasmanian 489 or 190 from NSW. Or do we have to move there first find a job and then apply?

Thanks


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

kunalbatra46 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am stuck in sydney in accounting at 75 points, so just need to ask a quick question, weather we can apply for tasmanian 489 or 190 from NSW. Or do we have to move there first find a job and then apply?
> 
> Thanks


If you visit, Tasmania migration website, they have few conditions which you need to fulfill in order to apply for state sponsorship. There are 5 different categories


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

My friend got rejected for 489 Tas visa few days ago after 2 months of wait. Reason was

'Labour market wasn't provided'
'Couldn't prove his skills were not available in local market'

Don't fall for Tas 489/190 trap, they have clearly mentioned even though you may fulfill all conditions but due to limited no of visas we won't be inviting everyone.


----------



## Tim2005 (Nov 7, 2017)

jkfooty1 said:


> My friend got rejected for 489 Tas visa few days ago after 2 months of wait. Reason was
> 
> 'Labour market wasn't provided'
> 'Couldn't prove his skills were not available in local market'
> ...


Do you mean his 489 visa application was rejected or Tasmania state sponsorship application was rejected. It’s really important, coz if Tasmania issued an invitation and confirmed that they might consider his as person living and working in Tasmania and them dibp just rejected ?


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Tim2005 said:


> Do you mean his 489 visa application was rejected or Tasmania state sponsorship application was rejected. It’s really important, coz if Tasmania issued an invitation and confirmed that they might consider his as person living and working in Tasmania and them dibp just rejected ?


Not Department of Home affairs but state growth


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

jkfooty1 said:


> My friend got rejected for 489 Tas visa few days ago after 2 months of wait. Reason was
> 
> 'Labour market wasn't provided'
> 'Couldn't prove his skills were not available in local market'
> ...


 Pls the occupation


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Accounting


----------



## Dharma903 (Jan 6, 2018)

Hi,
I applied for Tasmania state nomination under Mechanical Engineer 233512 - subclass 489 Visa.

I have 65 points + 10 points ( for state sponsorship). 

on 08/02/2018, I lodged my application on Tasmania migration website.
I showed 40k AUD in financial declaration and submitted only 5 employability evidence as I applied under category 3A- offshore applicant.

Are my chances are better?
Pls let me know when I can get to know the result. Till no case office is assigned.
Do I need to wait 8 weeks as mentioned in the Tasmania migration website.


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Dharma903 said:


> Hi,
> I applied for Tasmania state nomination under Mechanical Engineer 233512 - subclass 489 Visa.
> 
> I have 65 points + 10 points ( for state sponsorship).
> ...


Don't know many offshore applicants who have applied for 489/190,but you never know what could happen. Can you please share your break up points. 

They are usually taking 1 month for the decision. Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## Dharma903 (Jan 6, 2018)

jkfooty1 said:


> Dharma903 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Age- 30
Education Qualification - 15
Work experience-10
English proficiency -10
Tasmania state nomination ( subclass 489) - 10 ( applicable only if am nominated )

Total 75


----------



## jasonn2511 (Feb 19, 2018)

*Accountant (General)*

Hello

I hope you guys could help me with my situation.

I want to ask about the possibilities of applying for 489 in Tasmania for Accountant (General). I have read the Tasmania migration website and it looks like if I can find a full time job ( not necessary being Accountant), and work for 3 months, I will then be eligible for apply, and get 10 extra points? 

I'm not sure if it works for Accountant as I looked at TSOL and Accountant is not on the list! 

Could you please enlighten me of how this one works? 

Thank you very much


----------



## Dharma903 (Jan 6, 2018)

I received ITA for 489 Tasmania.
I am an Indian citizen and currently working in Kuwait for past 8 months ( from July 03,2017).
In the Immi Account under " Usual country of Residence " , which country so I need to choose.Kuwait or India?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Dharma903 said:


> I received ITA for 489 Tasmania.
> I am an Indian citizen and currently working in Kuwait for past 8 months ( from July 03,2017).
> In the Immi Account under " Usual country of Residence " , which country so I need to choose.Kuwait or India?


Kuwait , if you are planning to continue to stay there for the next few months also

Cheers


----------



## Hope2512 (Mar 22, 2017)

Hi mate, anyone please help me out, my total points is 65 for recruitment Consultant and my real
brother is on PR last 1 year in Tasmania,so if I lodge EOI, shall I get invitation soon or not. And also tell me if relative sponsor to anyone, can we get extra 5 points.


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

Dharma903 said:


> I received ITA for 489 Tasmania.
> I am an Indian citizen and currently working in Kuwait for past 8 months ( from July 03,2017).
> In the Immi Account under " Usual country of Residence " , which country so I need to choose.Kuwait or India?




Congrats! May I know your occupation and points breakdown? And how long it took you to get the nomination?
Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dharma903 (Jan 6, 2018)

nader_amj said:


> Dharma903 said:
> 
> 
> > I received ITA for 489 Tasmania.
> ...


Occupation - 233512
Are-30
English-10
Work experience-10
Education - 15
Tasmania state nomination -10
Total 75.
I applied for state nomination on 08-Feb-2018
Got nomination result - 26-Feb-2018
ITA - 26-Feb-2018.
Still I yet to lodge my visa application.


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Have you been invited?


----------



## bapudamunda (Aug 24, 2017)

If you complete your study from Tasmania University and your occupation is not listed on TSOL, are you still eligible to apply for Tasmania State nomination?


----------



## Dharma903 (Jan 6, 2018)

Diggy said:


> Have you been invited?


Yes 
Yet to lodge visa application


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Dharma903 said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> > Have you been invited?
> ...


Ok. I hope I get it soon. I was denied on the basis of no proficient English. Now I have it. Same 75 points with you, same 233512, can't wait to get it.


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

Dharma903 said:


> nader_amj said:
> 
> 
> > Dharma903 said:
> ...


 Congratulations darma. Pls where u later assigned a co contact. And was a proof of fund asked. Am in same shoe, same point. Just that am an agricultural scientists


----------



## vivkamboj (Aug 7, 2017)

Which are the regional areas of Tasmania under 489 visa??

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dharma903 (Jan 6, 2018)

vivkamboj said:


> Which are the regional areas of Tasmania under 489 visa??
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Whole Tasmania comes under regional category.


----------



## Dharma903 (Jan 6, 2018)

Diggy said:


> Dharma903 said:
> 
> 
> > Diggy said:
> ...



Yes. For Professional Engineer Skill level 1 , we must have proficient English no matter we claim points or not.
Competent English not applicable for category 3A ( Professional Engineer Skill level 1). I think you will get the result with in 2 weeks provided remaining documents are okay.


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Dharma903 said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> > Dharma903 said:
> ...


Did you assess your experience with EA? I didn't in my own case, but I do have my reference letters, pay slip, and tax document. So I only submitted reference letters as recommended by TAS as evidence of recent employment and later added Payslips as additional documents. Hope it will fly?


----------



## Tika1402 (Feb 8, 2018)

Hi guys thinking about going for the 489 Tasmanian Sate Sponsorship. Would like to hear your thoughts about my case

Occupation - 411711 Community Worker TSOL(OK)
Are-29 (30pts)
English- Proficient (10pts)
Work experience-Pre Qualification 7yrs - Post Qualification 1 Yr (0)
Education - 10 
Tasmania state nomination -10
Total 60 pts.

Please any feed from you would be grateful.


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Diggy said:


> Dharma903 said:
> 
> 
> > Diggy said:
> ...


Finally got my decision today. It was positive. Thanks for the support.


----------



## Dharma903 (Jan 6, 2018)

Diggy said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> > Dharma903 said:
> ...


Congratulations.
Yes my work experience was assessed by EA and was mentioned in the EA outcome letter


----------



## Dharma903 (Jan 6, 2018)

Tika1402 said:


> Hi guys thinking about going for the 489 Tasmanian Sate Sponsorship. Would like to hear your thoughts about my case
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,

You need minimum 60 points before applying for Tasmania state nomination.
I mean without considering the Tasmania state nomination points. 
Pls correct if am wrong .


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*Hello Expats,*

I am new to this thread and seeking for help for my case. I got 65 point for 489 (SS-TAsmania).
How much chance I got as submitted my EOI on 5-Mar-18.

*ANZSCO Code*: 263311 Telecommunications Engineer

*EA Assessment Positive* : 01-09-2017
*Points breakdown*: 
*Age* :34, 
*English* (*IELTS*: L7 R6 W7 S7.5), 
*Edu* 15, 
*Exp* 10

190 EOI Lodged *NSW** 60 points* : 05-Mar-2018
489 EOI Lodged * Tasmania* *65 Points* : 05-Mar-2018


----------



## Dharma903 (Jan 6, 2018)

AsifRehman said:


> *Hello Expats,*
> 
> I am new to this thread and seeking for help for my case. I got 65 point for 489 (SS-TAsmania).
> How much chance I got as submitted my EOI on 5-Mar-18.
> ...



It's all depend on the quality of the documents submitted.
Normally , case officer shall be assigned within 2-4 weeks from the date of your application. 

For Tasmania state nomination, you need to have proficient English if you wish to apply under professional engineer ( skill level 1).
In your IELTS score, I find the score is less than 7 for a part.
Pls check as 7 is required in all four section or 65 and above required in all sections for PTE-A


----------



## Dharma903 (Jan 6, 2018)

Dharma903 said:


> AsifRehman said:
> 
> 
> > *Hello Expats,*
> ...


Pls note that you need minimum 60 points before applying Tasmania state nomination ( without considering 10 points for state nomination).

I find your score is 50 ( 25 +0+15+10)
Proficient English must.


----------



## Sucess (May 11, 2017)

Hello Diggy,

Please how much did you use as proof of fund?

Did you submit any document for the proof of fund?

The occupation you show in the labor, are they exactly your nominated occupation or something related?


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Sucess said:


> Hello Diggy,
> 
> Please how much did you use as proof of fund?
> 
> ...


About 40kaud for a single guy. 
No. 
Something related.


----------



## Sucess (May 11, 2017)

Diggy said:


> About 40kaud for a single guy.
> No.
> Something related.


Thanks alot bro for the clarification


----------



## sanjeev_magoo (Dec 31, 2017)

I have applied for 189 with 70 pts and 190 for NSW with 75 points on 8th March (Software Engineer)
Should I apply for 190 for other states also and each state in separate account?


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

sanjeev_magoo said:


> I have applied for 189 with 70 pts and 190 for NSW with 75 points on 8th March (Software Engineer)
> Should I apply for 190 for other states also and each state in separate account?


_____________________________________________________________________
Yes you can apply


----------



## Dharma903 (Jan 6, 2018)

sanjeev_magoo said:


> I have applied for 189 with 70 pts and 190 for NSW with 75 points on 8th March (Software Engineer)
> Should I apply for 190 for other states also and each state in separate account?


My opinion is that you can wait for 189 invitation as your score is good .


----------



## bapudamunda (Aug 24, 2017)

I'm having query regarding Tasmanian Government nominated visa. If I have graduated from Tasmania and if my ANZSCO is not listed on Tasmanian Skilled Occupations List (TSOL), can I still apply for Tasmanian Government nominated visa (subclass 489) ?. I will be thankful to you.


----------



## kevalpatel (Mar 31, 2018)

bishoyerian said:


> my application got rejected for not having enough funds, they said I need at least $40,000!!!


If you have currently or previously applied to another Australian state or territory for nomination of a skilled migration visa, you must attach a statement explaining why you are now applying for state nomination with Tasmania. 

Any answer for this question because I have already applied for 190 state nomination with NSW.


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

kevalpatel said:


> If you have currently or previously applied to another Australian state or territory for nomination of a skilled migration visa, you must attach a statement explaining why you are now applying for state nomination with Tasmania.
> 
> Any answer for this question because I have already applied for 190 state nomination with NSW.



may i ask you which category you applied for?


----------



## sanjoe88 (Nov 9, 2017)

Currently at what point does Tasmanian invitations go?


----------



## Neomagic (May 5, 2018)

sanjoe88 said:


> Currently at what point does Tasmanian invitations go?


I think it is 60 points including state nomination points.


----------



## patel1234 (Nov 28, 2017)

Hello Guys,

I need help to choose a destination for my permanent residency. Currently I live in Sydney. My case is as follows:

Age : *30 points*
Australian study 2 years: *5 points*
masters in IT in Australia: *15 points*
English test : not attempted yet. 

At the moment all together: *50 points*
Professional Year (yet to start): *Possible another 5 points*

After lot of research, I have 2 options available now: to move to TAS or ACT.

In ACT, I have to study a one year course, live there for 1 year and simultaneously work for 6 months (I have job there). then I can be eligible for ACT state nomination. that takes more than a year. ACT have no access to 489 visas.

In TAS, if I study for a year then I can be eligible for 489 regional visa regardless of skilled job. If I get job in my nominated occupation and work for at least 3 months, I can straight away apply for TAS state nomination. 

In other states, my occupation is not available. I am bit concerned about finding a job in Tasmania. 

guys I need your opinion please. I also need to get in touch with someone in Tasmania.


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

patel1234 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I need help to choose a destination for my permanent residency. Currently I live in Sydney. My case is as follows:
> 
> ...


If you get 20 points for english which is possible then you will have 75 points. isnt 75 enough for ict. You can add 5 more points to sydney and apply for 190. Im studying in TAS and you can apply for 489 but its a long shot and TAS tends to favor those who study here for 2 years. Secondly without PR, it is hard to find jobs especially in a State like TAS. I would suggest you aim for 20 in English (PTE) and do PY for skill assessment. 

potential points
189- 75
190- 75 +5 (NSW)


----------



## bapudamunda (Aug 24, 2017)

ykhawaja said:


> If you get 20 points for english which is possible then you will have 75 points. isnt 75 enough for ict. You can add 5 more points to sydney and apply for 190. Im studying in TAS and you can apply for 489 but its a long shot and TAS tends to favor those who study here for 2 years. Secondly without PR, it is hard to find jobs especially in a State like TAS. I would suggest you aim for 20 in English (PTE) and do PY for skill assessment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Is is easy for students to find part time jobs in TAS ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patel1234 (Nov 28, 2017)

ykhawaja said:


> If you get 20 points for english which is possible then you will have 75 points. isnt 75 enough for ict. You can add 5 more points to sydney and apply for 190. Im studying in TAS and you can apply for 489 but its a long shot and TAS tends to favor those who study here for 2 years. Secondly without PR, it is hard to find jobs especially in a State like TAS. I would suggest you aim for 20 in English (PTE) and do PY for skill assessment.
> 
> potential points
> 189- 75
> 190- 75 +5 (NSW)



I think I would not be able to get 20 points for English, so just thinking of a plan B.


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

jbkhunda said:


> Is is easy for students to find part time jobs in TAS ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


well there are plenty part time jobs in TAS, but it would be hard on 489 to find in your field without PR.


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

patel1234 said:


> I think I would not be able to get 20 points for English, so just thinking of a plan B.



Give it your best shot for PTE. A lot of people do score 8.


----------



## niaz4one (May 7, 2018)

*hi*



Diggy said:


> Finally got my decision today. It was positive. Thanks for the support.


Please let us know your timeline,


----------



## vhrathi (Jun 19, 2017)

Dharma903 said:


> Hi,
> I applied for Tasmania state nomination under Mechanical Engineer 233512 - subclass 489 Visa.
> 
> I have 65 points + 10 points ( for state sponsorship).
> ...



40K AUD in financial declaration is bank balance or sum of all financial assests?


----------



## vhrathi (Jun 19, 2017)

What is minimum Financial asset required for Tasmania State Nomination [Sum of all financial asset including bank balance, property, vehicle, other investment] ?


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

vhrathi said:


> What is minimum Financial asset required for Tasmania State Nomination [Sum of all financial asset including bank balance, property, vehicle, other investment] ?


Is this required for tas nomination ?


----------



## Uccey (Jun 13, 2018)

As 40k is for a single person. Please how much is advisable to declare for my partner and I?


----------



## ramiz (Oct 30, 2017)

I am planning to apply for 489 visa in Tasmania.I am electronics engineer with 60 points including 10 points for SS .Is there any chance i can SS .What should I add in my application to stand any chance of availving SS for 489


----------



## vhrathi (Jun 19, 2017)

ramiz said:


> I am planning to apply for 489 visa in Tasmania.I am electronics engineer with 60 points including 10 points for SS .Is there any chance i can SS .What should I add in my application to stand any chance of availving SS for 489


Follow guidelines given on Tasmania Immigration Website. Submit all documents required. Do focus on Employability and commitment statement. For Individual make sure minimum financial asset is not less than 40 K AUD.

I have applied for SS on 3rd June 18, awaiting for response. As per my research they approximately take 40 days to reply.


----------



## ramiz (Oct 30, 2017)

*Tas 489*



vhrathi said:


> Follow guidelines given on Tasmania Immigration Website. Submit all documents required. Do focus on Employability and commitment statement. For Individual make sure minimum financial asset is not less than 40 K AUD.
> 
> I have applied for SS on 3rd June 18, awaiting for response. As per my research they approximately take 40 days to reply.


Thanks alot .If you have any update regarding your SS please let me no.If my mother or brother can write a written statement that they will give me let say 40 k for SS plus have bank statement attached with written statement and get it attested from Notary Public .Will that kind of Bank statement will work


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

vhrathi said:


> ramiz said:
> 
> 
> > I am planning to apply for 489 visa in Tasmania.I am electronics engineer with 60 points including 10 points for SS .Is there any chance i can SS .What should I add in my application to stand any chance of availving SS for 489
> ...



Does this apply to everyone . Even 190 tas graduates .how do you know it’s not less than 40k.


----------



## ddsant (Aug 14, 2017)

tnsdnrwkd said:


> Hi guys, I am waiting the visa approval after submitting my 489 visa. I hope my posting help out for those people who is in the similar situation.
> I am an accounting graduate student and applied for 489 visa with 75 points
> (English 10, work experience 5, State sponsorship 10)
> 
> ...



Please let us know how your application went


----------



## vhrathi (Jun 19, 2017)

ykhawaja said:


> Does this apply to everyone . Even 190 tas graduates .how do you know it’s not less than 40k.


If you go through cases in earlier pages, one of the applicant got negative response because of insufficient asset.


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

vhrathi said:


> ykhawaja said:
> 
> 
> > Does this apply to everyone . Even 190 tas graduates .how do you know it’s not less than 40k.
> ...


Ok. Is this for everyone irrespective of whether they lived in TAS or Not. Also for people applying for 190?


----------



## ramiz (Oct 30, 2017)

My occupation electronics engineer is not on Tasmania sol list plus I don,t have any job offer?Is there any chance that Tasmania Government can sponsor me for 489 visa?


----------



## ramiz (Oct 30, 2017)

I did submit my 489 visa to Tasmania Government on 22 jun.Today on 25 jun i got email that case officer is assigned to me.Any guess how long case officer will take to make decesion?


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

ramiz said:


> I did submit my 489 visa to Tasmania Government on 22 jun.Today on 25 jun i got email that case officer is assigned to me.Any guess how long case officer will take to make decesion?


___________________________________________________________

Hi, can you share your points and breakup for visa subclass489 :ranger:


----------



## ramiz (Oct 30, 2017)

age 30
2 years study in australia 5
Masters 15
SS 10
But My question is that I have 60 points as rules have change now we need 65 points for pr.As we have applied for SS before 30 jun what does new rules have effect on us?Please reply as i am confused


----------



## ramiz (Oct 30, 2017)

age 30
2 years study in australia 5
Masters 15
SS 10
But My question is that I have 60 points as rules have change now we need 65 points for pr.As we have applied for SS before 30 jun what does new rules have effect on us?Please reply as i am confused


----------



## handyjohn (Jul 14, 2016)

ramiz said:


> age 30
> 
> 2 years study in australia 5
> 
> ...




If your nomination is approved by state before 30 june then you can apply visa on 60 points otherwise you need 65 points even your case is in process at state. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laloo (Jun 18, 2018)

Hi All,

Any idea when the TSOL in Tassie will get refreshed for 2018-19. It is showing the old list. When does Tassie refresh their new list every year? Any trend will help?


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Suraj SG said:


> hi all
> 
> what is the minimum ielts score is required for ss tasmania ?


7 each module for 489.


----------



## rahulrrao (Aug 20, 2017)

Hello everyone! I was wondering if anyone knows when Tasmania will refresh their occupation list? I've heard it's usually done during the July / August time.

My job code is 224712.


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*HI Expats,
*
Can anyone confirm the 65 points status for ANZSCO 263311. 

*Thanks*


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

Hii all, what is the current timeline for tasmania state nomination.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShPaul (Jun 27, 2018)

Friends, I have 85 points but no job offer or presence in TAS list, so can I apply 489 visa? Experts pls advise.


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

ShPaul said:


> Friends, I have 85 points but no job offer or presence in TAS list, so can I apply 489 visa? Experts pls advise.


_______________________________________________________
YES you can apply.


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

ShPaul said:


> Friends, I have 85 points but no job offer or presence in TAS list, so can I apply 489 visa? Experts pls advise.


Please check your occupation in the below list.

https://www.migration.tas.gov.au/__...n_Skilled_Occupations_List_TSOL_2017-2018.pdf

If yours is in the list, you are eligible to apply 489 without having a job offer or living in Tasmania.


----------



## taimoors (Jul 8, 2018)

*No opening for anzsco 222211*

Guys please suggest me, what shall i do? There is no opening for Financial Market Dealer (Anzsco 222211) Should i still send my Skill assessment to Vetassess and wait till it open. And how many times in a year the list of occupation updated.

Age : 30
Degree : 15
Exp : 5
PTE : 10
State : 10


----------



## ShPaul (Jun 27, 2018)

sawtinnmaung said:


> Please check your occupation in the below list.
> 
> https://www.migration.tas.gov.au/__...n_Skilled_Occupations_List_TSOL_2017-2018.pdf
> 
> If yours is in the list, you are eligible to apply 489 without having a job offer or living in Tasmania.


Mine is on the DIBP current list but not on the TAS list but as I have 85 points for 489 shall I apply? Can I get nomination from TAS for 489 with my higher PTE scores?


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

Hey guys, just wanted to ask, how do you apply for TAS state. Once we answer questions such as 

Are you committed to living and working in Tasmania for at least 2 years from date of permanent entry into Australia? This is a required field. 

After answering these questions and pressing the submit button, what happens next. Where do we upload or submit the documentation they need?


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

ykhawaja said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to ask, how do you apply for TAS state. Once we answer questions such as
> 
> Are you committed to living and working in Tasmania for at least 2 years from date of permanent entry into Australia? This is a required field.
> 
> After answering these questions and pressing the submit button, what happens next. Where do we upload or submit the documentation they need?


Hi experts, plz answer thoses queries.
Thankx

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

ykhawaja said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to ask, how do you apply for TAS state. Once we answer questions such as
> 
> Are you committed to living and working in Tasmania for at least 2 years from date of permanent entry into Australia? This is a required field.
> 
> After answering these questions and pressing the submit button, what happens next. Where do we upload or submit the documentation they need?



Can anyone answer this?


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

ykhawaja said:


> Can anyone answer this?


Hi, have applied for TAS state??

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

Dilpreet786 said:


> ykhawaja said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone answer this?
> ...


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

ykhawaja said:


> Dilpreet786 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, have applied for TAS state??
> ...


----------



## vhrathi (Jun 19, 2017)

Hi Dilpreet786 Have you applied for state nomination. Please share your details.


----------



## vhrathi (Jun 19, 2017)

Dilpreet786 said:


> ykhawaja said:
> 
> 
> > Applied on 20th July.
> ...


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

Dilpreet786 said:


> ykhawaja said:
> 
> 
> > Applied on 20th July.
> ...


----------



## vhrathi (Jun 19, 2017)

I have resubmitted State Nomination Application on 23rd July with revised Employability Statement


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

vhrathi said:


> I have resubmitted State Nomination Application on 23rd July with revised Employability Statement


what category did you apply for ? fammily, graduate or job offer. Did you apply for 190 or 489?


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

vhrathi said:


> I have resubmitted State Nomination Application on 23rd July with revised Employability Statement


My details are as below: 
233211, civil engineer with (65+5)
Applied on 20th. 

Plz share yours also.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

Dilpreet786 said:


> My details are as below:
> 233211, civil engineer with (65+5)
> Applied on 20th.
> 
> ...


What is your points breakdown? Which category ?


----------



## vhrathi (Jun 19, 2017)

Mine is 
233512
Points 65+10 [489]


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

ykhawaja said:


> What is your points breakdown? Which category ?


Sorry to say, mine also 65+10 for 489.



Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## vhrathi (Jun 19, 2017)

Dilpreet786 said:


> Sorry to say, mine also 65+10 for 489.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


Kindly keep us posted about any update in your case [CO contact and outcome]

Best of luck.


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

vhrathi said:


> Kindly keep us posted about any update in your case [CO contact and outcome]
> 
> Best of luck.


Sure mate. You too plz update any progress in your case.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaurav3773 (Aug 3, 2018)

ramiz said:


> Thanks alot .If you have any update regarding your SS please let me no.If my mother or brother can write a written statement that they will give me let say 40 k for SS plus have bank statement attached with written statement and get it attested from Notary Public .Will that kind of Bank statement will work


Can anyone please clear this point out? I have the same question! 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

Gaurav3773 said:


> Can anyone please clear this point out? I have the same question!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Are you taking about employability statement???



Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaurav3773 (Aug 3, 2018)

Dilpreet786 said:


> Are you taking about employability statement???
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


No. Finances. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaurav3773 (Aug 3, 2018)

Like if my mom or dad write me a notarized letter that they're happy to help me with $40k or some part of it, will that work or should I have to have that money of my own? 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

vhrathi said:


> Mine is
> 233512
> Points 65+10 [489]


Which category ? Job offer or graduate?


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi everyone just to make it easy for us all i have made excel for TAS Nomination so we all can update eachother, would you mind putting your details and click save once done 

https://onedrive.live.com/edit.aspx...sSession=2bc23395-ca3b-4fae-b6ae-7e76d8634146

I dont know if this will work or no ? If its not working can someone make a similar one and share it with everyone please


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Looks like this is not working, does anyone have any other idea ? I tried immitracker and unfortunately looks like i cant open new tracker for TAS statenomination


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

jkfooty1 said:


> Hi everyone just to make it easy for us all i have made excel for TAS Nomination so we all can update eachother, would you mind putting your details and click save once done
> 
> https://onedrive.live.com/edit.aspx...sSession=2bc23395-ca3b-4fae-b6ae-7e76d8634146
> 
> I dont know if this will work or no ? If its not working can someone make a similar one and share it with everyone please


We can try what's app group. If you agree?

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaurav3773 (Aug 3, 2018)

Gaurav3773 said:


> Like if my mom or dad write me a notarized letter that they're happy to help me with $40k or some part of it, will that work or should I have to have that money of my own?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


I know this is the second time I'm asking but I really need to know this.. It'd be really helpful if someone clears this up or give me some idea! 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

Gaurav3773 said:


> I know this is the second time I'm asking but I really need to know this.. It'd be really helpful if someone clears this up or give me some idea!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Yes you can. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Dont know whatsapp grp wont make any difference

Well i am not migration agent, no one would be able to give satisfactory ans to ur quest but stategrowth but i would say if you are onshore in TAS, notarized letter should do that job for you.

If onshore in Aus 50/50 and if ofshore dont think it will work. The reason they ask for finance is you have enough funds incase if you cant find work for few months, so hope my ans make sense


----------



## Gaurav3773 (Aug 3, 2018)

Dilpreet786 said:


> Yes you can.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply. 
But how is it possible? 
Like do they transfer the money to my account and then I can notarize a NOC from them.. Is it? 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaurav3773 (Aug 3, 2018)

Yes that's the reason they ask for finances. And yes, I'm offshore.. I'm in India. 
In really hoping the NOC thing works.!


jkfooty1 said:


> Dont know whatsapp grp wont make any different
> 
> Well i am not migration agent, no one would be able to give satisfactory ans to ur quest but stategrowth but i would say if you are onshore in TAS, notarized letter should do that job for you.
> 
> If onshore in Aus 50/50 and if ofshore dont think it will work. The reason they ask for finance is you have enough funds incase if you cant find work for few months, so hope my ans make sense


Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

Gaurav3773 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> But how is it possible?
> Like do they transfer the money to my account and then I can notarize a NOC from them.. Is it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


A notarized certificate from your parents will work. Just fill that financial statement as much you can prove (in any form, if required). But I haven't heard that they ask any proof of funds. We just have to fill that form. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Well you can email them and share with us what they say, they usually reply in a day or 2


----------



## Gaurav3773 (Aug 3, 2018)

Dilpreet786 said:


> A notarized certificate from your parents will work. Just fill that financial statement as much you can prove (in any form, if required). But I haven't heard that they ask any proof of funds. We just have to fill that form.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


Any international body questions you when they see a sudden transaction of big amounts to your account. I don't know if they will or not. I just don't want to risk of having a negative outcome coz of finances. 
How sure are you that they won't question it or has any or your friends or anyone been through this situation without any problem? 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaurav3773 (Aug 3, 2018)

Tasmanian govt? They reply to such queries?


jkfooty1 said:


> Well you can email them and share with us what they say, they usually reply in a day or 2


Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Gaurav3773 said:


> Tasmanian govt? They reply to such queries?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Yes, just go to stategrowth migration website and email them


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

You will need to fill the funds declaration form, can be your own money or your parents, if its your parents it can be prepared I have funds available from my parents which should be notarised and be prepared to be able to show it if TAS state growth asks for,


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

davidlk03 said:


> You will need to fill the funds declaration form, can be your own money or your parents, if its your parents it can be prepared I have funds available from my parents which should be notarised and be prepared to be able to show it if TAS state growth asks for,


Sounds good. However we should not provide financial capacity until the state department asks for right ?


----------



## Gaurav3773 (Aug 3, 2018)

Okay... Thanks for the info... I'll try.. 


jkfooty1 said:


> Yes, just go to stategrowth migration website and email them


Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaurav3773 (Aug 3, 2018)

Yes the form I know but there's nothing mentioned in the form where I can declare such specific thing about the money being provided by my family. Can i write it down on some other page and send it to them. Also send the notary NOC with it..?


davidlk03 said:


> You will need to fill the funds declaration form, can be your own money or your parents, if its your parents it can be prepared I have funds available from my parents which should be notarised and be prepared to be able to show it if TAS state growth asks for,


Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaurav3773 (Aug 3, 2018)

Hey guys. I asked a migration agent about this. They say it won't work. You need to have your own money. But for some reason I don't trust them. 
I've sent an email to the body, I'll let you guys know when they write back. 
Thanks for your replies though.. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## vhrathi (Jun 19, 2017)

jkfooty1 said:


> Which category ? Job offer or graduate?


Category 3A - Overseas Application [No Job Offer]


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

vhrathi said:


> Category 3A - Overseas Application [No Job Offer]


what was the reason for rejection ?


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

vhrathi said:


> Category 3A - Overseas Application [No Job Offer]


Hi, bro what do you mean by category 3A

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Dilpreet786 said:


> Hi, bro what do you mean by category 3A
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


Please refer to stategrowth tasmania migration categories


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

jkfooty1 said:


> Please refer to stategrowth tasmania migration categories


Thanks mate

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Any update boys


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

jkfooty1 said:


> Any update boys


Still waiting mate.....!!!!

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Dilpreet786 said:


> Still waiting mate.....!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


Any email at all that case officer has been assigned ?


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

jkfooty1 said:


> Any email at all that case officer has been assigned ?


Not yet. And yours??

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Dilpreet786 said:


> Not yet. And yours??
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


Which category did you applied under ? Job offer/Overseas/Tas Graduate ?

Nop its only been 4days for me so not expecting anything for few weeks


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

Any good news before 11th August 2018.


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

AsifRehman said:


> Any good news before 11th August 2018.


whats before 11aug ? did you apply aswel ? mind sharing your details


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

AsifRehman said:


> Any good news before 11th August 2018.





jkfooty1 said:


> Which category did you applied under ? Job offer/Overseas/Tas Graduate ?
> 
> Nop its only been 4days for me so not expecting anything for few weeks


Mate plz keep updating your signature... I have applied under 489 offshore EOI date of effect is 20th July

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Sure i ll keep posted


----------



## vhrathi (Jun 19, 2017)

In current trend CO would be assigned approx after 35 days. And after receipt of email regarding "CO assigned" outcome email would be received in 5-6 days. In all it takes approx 38 to 45 days. So keep waiting......with fingers crossed.


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

Anyone got ITA on VISA 489


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

AsifRehman said:


> Anyone got ITA on VISA 489


when?


----------



## Furqan586 (May 1, 2018)

For tasmania 7 each is required or overall 7 is required...
As i have 55 plus 10
But overall 7 in ielts
Can i apply for 489 visa
Please advise


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Furqan586 said:


> For tasmania 7 each is required or overall 7 is required...
> As i have 55 plus 10
> But overall 7 in ielts
> Can i apply for 489 visa
> Please advise


It seems you would be eligible if you have no less than 6 in any component of the test, 

"To be eligible to apply for state nomination, you must meet the following requirements set out by the Department of Home Affairs. You must have:

not yet turned 45 years of age
nominated an occupation on the relevant list of eligible skilled occupations
a valid and positive skills assessment for your nominated occupation
at least ‘Competent’ English language proficiency
at least 65 points on the Department of Home Affairs points test."

Be aware you would need to fulfill State requirements aswel, there are 5 different categories which you can apply under


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*Sir, *

Please can anyone confirm that multiple EOI's is fine as each state requirement is different and one call of ITA will consider only Rest to be discard.

*Regards*
Asif Rehman


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

ramiz said:


> I did submit my 489 visa to Tasmania Government on 22 jun.Today on 25 jun i got email that case officer is assigned to me.Any guess how long case officer will take to make decesion?


Did you got it? If yes plz share your timeline. 
Thnx in advance

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Case officer assigned in 3 days is very unusual, mind sharing what category did you applied under. I believe you would have got the outcome of the application by now


----------



## eng_asm (Aug 14, 2018)

Hi Guys,
My application was submitted to Tasmania on Aug 9th. 
Age 42
Years of experience 15
Engineers Australia assessment level: professional engineer 
Occupation is civil engineer - category offshore applicant
points are 55 + 10 sponsorship 
IELTS 7+ each 
Any idea about the actual processing time?
I'm using an immigration agent, so they will get the communications first.


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

eng_asm said:


> Hi Guys,
> My application was submitted to Tasmania on Aug 9th.
> Age 42
> Years of experience 15
> ...


Hi, nice to hear from you . As I'm on the same boat as of yours. I have heard that processing time for Tasmania application is less as compared to other states, i.e. total 45 to 50 days. 
Cheers and good luck for future. And please update any progress in your case.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Processing time is 2-8 weeks, usually they decide the application in a week when case officer gets assigned.


----------



## mariner2017 (Apr 3, 2017)

AsifRehman said:


> *Sir, *
> 
> Please can anyone confirm that multiple EOI's is fine as each state requirement is different and one call of ITA will consider only Rest to be discard.
> 
> ...




Pls refer to link for the answer-
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/lega/lega/form/immi-faqs/how-many-eois-can-i-submit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*Guidance*



mariner2017 said:


> Pls refer to link for the answer-
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/lega/lega/form/immi-faqs/how-many-eois-can-i-submit
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wonderful and Thank You Mariner


----------



## chibaba chacho (Jul 25, 2017)

I am pleased to announce that I received a nomination from the Tasmanian Government for Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489). My timeline is as per my signature below.


----------



## Victor123 (May 18, 2017)

chibaba chacho said:


> I am pleased to announce that I received a nomination from the Tasmanian Government for Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489). My timeline is as per my signature below.


Congratulations Mate 

Could you please let me know your points breakup?


----------



## chibaba chacho (Jul 25, 2017)

Victor123 said:


> Congratulations Mate
> 
> Could you please let me know your points breakup?


Thank you Victor. I have updated my signature with my points break down


----------



## Victor123 (May 18, 2017)

Is it possible to get an invite with total 65 points including State Sponsor

A-30
E-15
Language-10
SS- 10


----------



## chibaba chacho (Jul 25, 2017)

Victor123 said:


> Is it possible to get an invite with total 65 points including State Sponsor
> 
> A-30
> E-15
> ...


I am not sure. Kindly redirect you question to the other guys on this forum, they might be able to answer it


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

chibaba chacho said:


> I am pleased to announce that I received a nomination from the Tasmanian Government for Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489). My timeline is as per my signature below.


Many many congratulations.. please update in how many they approved your Nomination application?

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

Any update guys??

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

chibaba chacho said:


> Thank you Victor. I have updated my signature with my points break down


Hi, you don't have your points and EOI date of effect in your signature.. please update if possible... Thanks very much. And good luck for future.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

chibaba chacho said:


> I am pleased to announce that I received a nomination from the Tasmanian Government for Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489). My timeline is as per my signature below.


Congratulations buddy


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

chibaba chacho said:


> I am pleased to announce that I received a nomination from the Tasmanian Government for Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489). My timeline is as per my signature below.


Congrats mate, mind sharing what category did you applied under ?


----------



## Victor123 (May 18, 2017)

*Here are details of chibaba chacho*

ANZSCO : Civil Engineer, 233211
EA assessment Applied : 20th July, 2017
EA assessment +ve Outcome: 18 September 2017
EOI lodged : 19 September 2017
189/190 Invitation Received: 
Tasmania 489 visa application: 3 July 2018
Tasmania 489 visa - CO assigned: 3 August 2018
Tasmania 489 Invitation Received: 17 August 2018

POINTS BREAKDOWN
Experience: 5 points
Age: 30 points
Education: 15 points 
Language: 10 points
State Sponsorship: 10 points


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

There are different categories for tasmania to apply for state nomination.
Job offer
Tas Graduate
Offshore
etc etc


----------



## chibaba chacho (Jul 25, 2017)

Dilpreet786 said:


> Many many congratulations.. please update in how many they approved your Nomination application?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


Hi Dilpreet786. If my calculation is correct then it's *45 days*. Applied on 3 July 2018, CO assigned on 3 Aug 2018 and Outcome was on 17 Aug 2018.


----------



## chibaba chacho (Jul 25, 2017)

Dilpreet786 said:


> Hi, you don't have your points and EOI date of effect in your signature.. please update if possible... Thanks very much. And good luck for future.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


Hi Dipreet786. Not sure why my points are not showing to you but guys like Victor can see them. To answer your question here is my timeline:

ANZSCO : Civil Engineer, 233211
EA assessment Applied : 20th July, 2017
EA assessment +ve Outcome: 18 September 2017
EOI lodged : 19 September 2017
189/190 Invitation Received: :fingerscrossed:
Tasmania 489 visa application: 3 July 2018
Tasmania 489 visa - CO assigned: 3 August 2018
Tasmania 489 Invitation Received: 17 August 2018

POINTS BREAKDOWN
Experience: 5 points
Age: 30 points
Education: 15 points 
Language: 10 points
State Sponsorship: 10 points


----------



## chibaba chacho (Jul 25, 2017)

jkfooty1 said:


> Congrats mate, mind sharing what category did you applied under ?


Civil Engineer. Category 3A – Overseas applicant (TSOL)

I declared only A$29.5k but I stated that I will get more money from my future savings since I save xxx amount of money per month. I also mentioned that my parents will also give me money if need be (did not state amount). 

*QUESTION*
How do I prove the value of my car because I declared it as part of the A$29.5k that I will be selling it to fund my relocation.


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

chibaba chacho said:


> Civil Engineer. Category 3A – Overseas applicant (TSOL)
> 
> I declared only A$29.5k but I stated that I will get more money from my future savings since I save xxx amount of money per month. I also mentioned that my parents will also give me money if need be (did not state amount).
> 
> ...


In my perspective you need not to prove your financial declarations as they already nominate you. Did they ask for that??

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## chibaba chacho (Jul 25, 2017)

Dilpreet786 said:


> In my perspective you need not to prove your financial declarations as they already nominate you. Did they ask for that??
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


They did not ask for me to prove it. Just not sure if DIBP will require me to prove it or not as I read somewhere on this forum that people just provide such information beforehand to get a direct grant.

I also cant find the ''Arrange Medical Exam'' link in my ImmiAccount. According to this link https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...t/health-examinations/my-health-declarations# You should use My Health Declarations if you are intending to apply for one of the visas listed below within the next few months:

189 - Skilled – Independent
400 - Temporary Work (Short Stay Specialist)
403 - Temporary Work (International Relations)
407 - Training
408 - Temporary Activity
417 - Working Holiday
461 - New Zealand Citizen Family Relationship (Temporary)
462 - Work and Holiday (Temporary)
476 - Skilled - Recognised Graduate
482 - Temporary Skill Shortage
485 - Temporary Graduate
500 - Student (Temporary)
590 - Student Guardian
600 - Visitor
602 - Medical Treatment

*Since 489 is not there does it mean I should not do a medical exam??*


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

You dont need to provide financial declaration or any evidence to department of home affairs, check their documents checklist as they have different requirements and upload the docs.

You can do medical exam now, if the link is not working try accepting invitation, log in to your immi account and on the left side you will see a tab for medical exam, follow the procedure


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

Dilpreet786 said:


> In my perspective you need not to prove your financial declarations as they already nominate you. Did they ask for that??
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


They usually ask you to submit the financial declaration form. They may or may not ask you for evidence. Normally, what I have heard is that they do not ask evidence


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

ykhawaja said:


> They usually ask you to submit the financial declaration form. They may or may not ask you for evidence. Normally, what I have heard is that they do not ask evidence


Yeah I agree with that

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mariner2017 (Apr 3, 2017)

chibaba chacho said:


> They did not ask for me to prove it. Just not sure if DIBP will require me to prove it or not as I read somewhere on this forum that people just provide such information beforehand to get a direct grant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi chibaba chacho, 
You will need to do medical exam for sure. Once you submit your 489 visa application & payment through immiaccount, requirement will be shown there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chibaba chacho (Jul 25, 2017)

mariner2017 said:


> Hi chibaba chacho,
> You will need to do medical exam for sure. Once you submit your 489 visa application & payment through immiaccount, requirement will be shown there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Mariner2017. Thank you for the info.


----------



## Nazeer92 (Aug 22, 2018)

chibaba chacho ,

Did you receive the Invitation to apply from DIBP mate.


Thanks


----------



## vhrathi (Jun 19, 2017)

I applied for State Nomination on 23rd July and CO assigned on 18th Aug....Since then no update.


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Thanks for update, if i am not wrong it was under offshore category ? also did you get CO email on weekend :O

Well there seems to be no proper picking up of applicants as there are so many friends of mine who applied at the beginning of Aug while one of them applied just last week on same points, category, occupation he got CO assigned before us which is surprising


----------



## chibaba chacho (Jul 25, 2017)

Nazeer92 said:


> chibaba chacho ,
> 
> Did you receive the Invitation to apply from DIBP mate.
> 
> ...



Hi Nazeer92. Yes I did, once nominated by a state you will automatically receive an invitation from the Department of Home Affairs SkillSelect to apply for the Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489).


----------



## vhrathi (Jun 19, 2017)

jkfooty1 said:


> Thanks for update, if i am not wrong it was under offshore category ? also did you get CO email on weekend 😮
> 
> Well there seems to be no proper picking up of applicants as there are so many friends of mine who applied at the beginning of Aug while one of them applied just last week on same points, category, occupation he got CO assigned before us which is surprising


Category 3A. CO assigned email received on Saturday.


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Another friend of mine applied on 23rd july, TAS Graduate got 489 nomination this week


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Not looking very good, hopefully this wont effect the applicants already in que

EDIT: dont know how to put screenshot, just wanted to share stategrowth Tasmania have increased the duration to assess the application from 2-8 weeks to 3 months now


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

jkfooty1 said:


> Not looking very good, hopefully this wont effect the applicants already in que
> 
> EDIT: dont know how to put screenshot, just wanted to share stategrowth Tasmania have increased the duration to assess the application from 2-8 weeks to 3 months now


Yes, this does not look good. Maybe they want people deliberately to go on the 485 visa


----------



## vhrathi (Jun 19, 2017)

May be this is due to high number of applicants they have increased processing time [As it states "up to 3 months"]


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

vhrathi said:


> May be this is due to high number of applicants they have increased processing time [As it states "up to 3 months"]


You are correct. I hope that it does not take 3 months for everyone. Also depends on the quality of the application etc. How ever since people either apply in July and december, I am hoping that for december this year, july ones are finalized. ( this is only for TAS graduates and not taking into account 489 or overseas applicant). 

Do you have any idea that if your student visa is expiring, they would expedite your application ?


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

ykhawaja said:


> You are correct. I hope that it does not take 3 months for everyone. Also depends on the quality of the application etc. How ever since people either apply in July and december, I am hoping that for december this year, july ones are finalized. ( this is only for TAS graduates and not taking into account 489 or overseas applicant).
> 
> Do you have any idea that if your student visa is expiring, they would expedite your application ?


Stategrowth Tas does not do that as far as i know, NSW does


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

jkfooty1 said:


> ykhawaja said:
> 
> 
> > You are correct. I hope that it does not take 3 months for everyone. Also depends on the quality of the application etc. How ever since people either apply in July and december, I am hoping that for december this year, july ones are finalized. ( this is only for TAS graduates and not taking into account 489 or overseas applicant).
> ...


You mean expediate your nomination if your visa is expiring ? I know a couple of graduates who’s application was done quickly as his student visa was expiring


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

If you know some got considered you shouldn't have asked us lol, tbh no one can ans these questions with surety but stategrowth. In my circle everyone had to apply for another visa while waiting for nomination, also it could depend on the no of applicants at that particular time ?


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

jkfooty1 said:


> If you know some got considered you shouldn't have asked us lol, tbh no one can ans these questions with surety but stategrowth. In my circle everyone had to apply for another visa while waiting for nomination, also it could depend on the no of applicants at that particular time ?


I am not saying that you are wrong. I’m just saying what I’ve witnessed over the past 2 years . Again I’m speaking on behalf of people who’ve studied in Tasmania for 2 years . Again that depends on whether it’s for 489 or 190 which makes a difference . And I wasnt just asking a general question in which you stated that state tas does not do that . That’s why I replied about some people having the nomination expediated.


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

Hey, I have a question . I did my bachelors from USA in accounting . Have a positive skills assessment from ICAA . When applying for the state nomination, do I need to do another skills assessment based on my 2 year master from UTAS . Will it affect my nomination / visa application process if my degree is positively assessed based on my bachelors ather than masters . Another skills assessment will cost me $650.


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

You dont need to get your Tas degree assessed, just make sure the old one has not passed the expiry date, usually its at the bottom/last paragraph of the assessment


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

jkfooty1 said:


> You dont need to get your Tas degree assessed, just make sure the old one has not passed the expiry date, usually its at the bottom/last paragraph of the assessment


Thanks . Yes the validity is for 3 years .


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

Guys i m writing just to update that three days back my application for nomination got refused with a reason of employability in Tasmania. Under CAT 3A.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Yeah they have been refusing some applications with similar reasons. Also was it straight refusal or did did you get CO assigned email

Good luck in the future


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

jkfooty1 said:


> Yeah they have been refusing some applications with similar reasons. Also was it straight refusal or did did you get CO assigned email
> 
> Good luck in the future


Unfortunately it was a straight refusal. Plz let me know can i reapply the same?

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## amandeepkaur (Jul 12, 2018)

Dil.preet can you share the screenshot of refusal email. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Dilpreet786 said:


> Unfortunately it was a straight refusal. Plz let me know can i reapply the same?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


Well you can but there's no point doing it as they will refuse again unless you rectify and tackle the reason for refusal


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

amandeepkaur said:


> Dil.preet can you share the screenshot of refusal email.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure









Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## vhrathi (Jun 19, 2017)

Dilpreet786 said:


> amandeepkaur said:
> 
> 
> > Dil.preet can you share the screenshot of refusal email.
> ...


Yes u can reapply but do take efforts to address reasonreasons for rejection.

Same is clearly stated in last few lines of email u have received.


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

vhrathi said:


> Yes u can reapply but do take efforts to address reasonreasons for rejection.
> 
> Same is clearly stated in last few lines of email u have received.


Okay mate i understand but how can i address this employability settlement in Tasmania? How you manage that? Someone plz help to overcome this? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## vhrathi (Jun 19, 2017)

Dilpreet786 said:


> vhrathi said:
> 
> 
> > Yes u can reapply but do take efforts to address reasonreasons for rejection.
> ...


Do forward said submitted statement on <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*
...will surely comment on same


----------



## Utara (Aug 26, 2018)

hi all just want to find out if there is a need to get an oversea visitors health cover insurance when applying for Tasmania 489 provisional visa.


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Utara said:


> hi all just want to find out if there is a need to get an oversea visitors health cover insurance when applying for Tasmania 489 provisional visa.


No..


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*Hi expats,*

Can some one predict the telecommunications Engineer (263311) status for ITA for Tasmania.


*Thanks
Asif*


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

AsifRehman said:


> *Hi expats,*
> 
> Can some one predict the telecommunications Engineer (263311) status for ITA for Tasmania.
> 
> ...


Check stategrowth website, 3 months. Share your points breakdown and category for a better idea


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

jkfooty1 said:


> Check stategrowth website, 3 months. Share your points breakdown and category for a better idea




Please if you share the link


----------



## Utara (Aug 26, 2018)

thanks for the reply but please what insurance will i stay on


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Utara said:


> thanks for the reply but please what insurance will i stay on


It is not compulsory to have medical insurance while on 489 visa but it is recommended as medical expenses are very high in Aus, i would suggest you to call nib, bupa etc to check with them but what i have heard they will provide same policy as for 485 visa, so charges would be pretty same as of 485 medical policy, depending on what sort of cover you want to purchase


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

vhrathi said:


> Do forward said submitted statement on <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*
> ...will surely comment on same


any updates mate


----------



## Utara (Aug 26, 2018)

Thanks so much


----------



## vhrathi (Jun 19, 2017)

No update. Waiting for outcome. I wish it comes positive.


----------



## vhrathi (Jun 19, 2017)

jkfooty1 can u pls share your timeline and other details [add it to your signature]


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

vhrathi said:


> jkfooty1 can u pls share your timeline and other details [add it to your signature]


Done, hope it appears now, i ll just put here aswel

30 points: Age
15 points: Accountant
5 points: Aus study
5 points: PY program
10 points: PTE +65 each

03/08/18 : TAS nomination lodge (Tas Graduate)

Waiting for outcome.......


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Is there anyone else on this forum waiting for their nomination ?


----------



## vhrathi (Jun 19, 2017)

Nomination application Supported. Got ITA today.


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

vhrathi said:


> Nomination application Supported. Got ITA today.


Love it bro..... U deserved it..? Congratulations

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## vhrathi (Jun 19, 2017)

Dilpreet Thanks. I would suggest you to update your Employability Statement and reapply for Tasmania State nomination at earliest.


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Great news mate congrats


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

vhrathi said:


> Nomination application Supported. Got ITA today.


Congrats mate. May I ask what’s your breakdown of points and category .


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

vhrathi said:


> Nomination application Supported. Got ITA today.


Congratulations vhrathi


----------



## Mlesh.mech (Aug 31, 2018)

vhrathi said:


> Nomination application Supported. Got ITA today.


Congratulations vhrathi... I am also in the same boat. I got ITA from Tasmania yesterday with 65+10 points in 233512 for 489 subclass.


Nomination applied on 25th July,2018

Co assigned on 23rd August, 2018

Nominated supported on 30th August, 2018


----------



## vhrathi (Jun 19, 2017)

Thanks Everyone


----------



## vhrathi (Jun 19, 2017)

ykhawaja said:


> Congrats mate. May I ask what’s your breakdown of points and category .


POINTS BREAKDOWN
Experience: 15 points
Age: 25 points
Education: 15 points 
Language: 10 points
State Sponsorship: 10 points

ANZSCO 233512
Category 3A


----------



## vhrathi (Jun 19, 2017)

Mlesh.mech said:


> Congratulations vhrathi... I am also in the same boat. I got ITA from Tasmania yesterday with 65+10 points in 233512 for 489 subclass.
> 
> 
> Nomination applied on 25th July,2018
> ...



Congratulation Dear ! Have a great journey ahead. Keep in touch.


----------



## Mlesh.mech (Aug 31, 2018)

vhrathi said:


> Congratulation Dear ! Have a great journey ahead. Keep in touch.


Sure dear .... Have a successful journey ahead... Is there any WhatsApp group for mechanical engineer who applied in Tasmania ?


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Did you apply under 3A category aswel ?



Mlesh.mech said:


> Congratulations vhrathi... I am also in the same boat. I got ITA from Tasmania yesterday with 65+10 points in 233512 for 489 subclass.
> 
> 
> Nomination applied on 25th July,2018
> ...


----------



## Mlesh.mech (Aug 31, 2018)

jkfooty1 said:


> Did you apply under 3A category aswel ?


Yes... I applied under 3A category ( offshore applicant without job offer)


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Quick question to all applicants who got ITA, do you get invitation from skillselect straightaway along with stategrowth email or is there a gap ?


----------



## Mlesh.mech (Aug 31, 2018)

jkfooty1 said:


> Quick question to all applicants who got ITA, do you get invitation from skillselect straightaway along with stategrowth email or is there a gap ?


Got skillselect invitation email after 5 mins from email of state growth


----------



## Utara (Aug 26, 2018)

Just got an ITA to apply for Tasmania 489 provisional visa. The processing took 19 days, wishing other applicants best of luck.


----------



## Victor123 (May 18, 2017)

Utara said:


> Just got an ITA to apply for Tasmania 489 provisional visa. The processing took 19 days, wishing other applicants best of luck.


Congratulations  

Please share your profile and timeline.


----------



## Mlesh.mech (Aug 31, 2018)

Utara said:


> Just got an ITA to apply for Tasmania 489 provisional visa. The processing took 19 days, wishing other applicants best of luck.


Congratulations...


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

Utara said:


> Just got an ITA to apply for Tasmania 489 provisional visa. The processing took 19 days, wishing other applicants best of luck.


Congratulations


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Utara said:


> Just got an ITA to apply for Tasmania 489 provisional visa. The processing took 19 days, wishing other applicants best of luck.


Can you please share your points breakdown, nominated occupation and category from stategrowth


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Also did you get ITA at midnight :O


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Utara said:


> Just got an ITA to apply for Tasmania 489 provisional visa. The processing took 19 days, wishing other applicants best of luck.


Hey dude can you please update us ?


----------



## vhrathi (Jun 19, 2017)

Utara said:


> Just got an ITA to apply for Tasmania 489 provisional visa. The processing took 19 days, wishing other applicants best of luck.


Congratulations Dear......


----------



## Akachukwu123 (Aug 30, 2018)

My application for Tasmania 489 was rejected.
This is the email I received.

"In considering your application, the Department has taken into account all information provided with your application in the context of other applications we have received, and the number of nominations remaining for offer. Based on the information provided, the Department’s decision not to offer you state nomination was primarily due to the following factor(s):

The Tasmanian Government is not satisfied that your application adequately meets the minimum nomination requirements. In order to be eligible for nomination under Category 3A – Overseas Applicant (TSOL) for the Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489), we need to be satisfied of your employability in the state. The employment research and employability statement you have provided with your application is currently insufficient for us to be satisfied that you meet this requirement."


What do I do please?

I assessed as engineering technologist
233914.


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

Akachukwu123 said:


> My application for Tasmania 489 was rejected.
> This is the email I received.
> 
> "In considering your application, the Department has taken into account all information provided with your application in the context of other applications we have received, and the number of nominations remaining for offer. Based on the information provided, the Department’s decision not to offer you state nomination was primarily due to the following factor(s):
> ...


Same here, i also got this , i think this is a generic email they sent while refusing an application.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

I would suggest you guys to check with someone who got approved in similar category as that will give you a better idea about what docs they expect from the applicant


----------



## Utara (Aug 26, 2018)

I applied under Category 2, ICT Business Analyst. Point break down: 
Age = 25
Qualification = 15
Australian study requirement = 5
Proficient English = 10
Overeseas work experience = 10
489 extra point =10
Total of 75


----------



## chibaba chacho (Jul 25, 2017)

Guys, I am confused. Please help. *I have posted this in another thread but noone has helped so far, hoping someone will here.
*
Form 1496i says A member of your family unit can be your:
• partner – married or de facto (same or opposite sex); or
• dependent child, up to 23 years of age (there are some
exceptions, see below under ‘Eligible child’).


QUESTION 10 in Immi Account. 

Non-migrating members of the family unit

Does the applicant have any members of their family unit not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?
Yes No

I am not married and do not have a child. My only family is my parents and my siblings who are not migrating with me. Do I have to fill in Question 10 in ImmiAccount since their definition of family unit does not apply to me?

On the contrary, if I select YES on Question 10 in ImmiAccount under Relationship to the primary applicant there are options like Aunt/Brother/Child/.../Mother-in-law/Sister/ etc. Does that mean I have to say yes to question 10?

I have already provided details of my family on Form 80 under questions 44 and 45.


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

chibaba chacho said:


> Guys, I am confused. Please help. *I have posted this in another thread but noone has helped so far, hoping someone will here.
> *
> Form 1496i says A member of your family unit can be your:
> • partner – married or de facto (same or opposite sex); or
> ...


They are not travelling with you or not included in the application so to be safe i would just do YES and add the relation


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

jkfooty1 said:


> They are not travelling with you or not included in the application so to be safe i would just do YES and add the relation


Incorrect. 

Members of an applicant's family unit can ONLY be a partner or children. 

chibaba chacho is not married and has no children. So he has no "family unit members".

For the question "Does the applicant have any members of their family unit not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?
Yes No"

The answer must be NO, as chibaba chacho has no family unit members.

Of course, other family members (rather than_ family unit_ members) do need to be listed on the Form 80.


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

kaju said:


> Incorrect.
> 
> Members of an applicant's family unit can ONLY be a partner or children.
> 
> ...


Thanks for correcting but then how come next question have all those options


----------



## NKAP (Sep 19, 2018)

jkfooty1 said:


> Thanks for correcting but then how come next question have all those options


Congrats. Did you apply 489 or 190. and did you 2 year study in TAS

awaits to hear from you.
NKAP


----------



## NKAP (Sep 19, 2018)

Congrats. Did you apply 489 or 190. and did you 2 year study in TAS

awaits to hear from you.
NKAP


----------



## Nazeer92 (Aug 22, 2018)

Hey mates,

What is the minimum relevant experience needed to get nomination under Category 3A overseas applicant?

I have 2+ years experience as an Electrical Engineer.

My points breakdown is:

Age: 30
Education: 15
PTE: 10
Tas Satate nomination (if +ve): 10
Total: 65 Points.

Do you think I would I be sponsored by Tas state for 489 ?

My EA assesment is still awaiting processing.


Thanks all for the great forum.


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

NKAP said:


> Congrats. Did you apply 489 or 190. and did you 2 year study in TAS
> 
> awaits to hear from you.
> NKAP


Thanks. 1 year study in TAS


----------



## Nazeer92 (Aug 22, 2018)

Nazeer92 said:


> Hey mates,
> 
> What is the minimum relevant experience needed to get nomination under Category 3A overseas applicant?
> 
> ...


Would really appreciate your feedback guys.


----------



## ultramonkey313 (Sep 11, 2018)

jkfooty1 said:


> Thanks for correcting but then how come next question have all those options


Hi jkfooty, did you apply for 489 or 190?


----------



## Yomak (Sep 6, 2017)

jkfooty1 said:


> Thanks. 1 year study in TAS


Hey Bro

I am told that it is hard to find Jobs in Tas (even part time jobs)!! is it true?

Thanks


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Yomak said:


> Hey Bro
> 
> I am told that it is hard to find Jobs in Tas (even part time jobs)!! is it true?
> 
> Thanks


Yes not only that, its pretty hard to find a place to rent aswel now, the one available are v expensive


----------



## Mr cool (Sep 30, 2018)

Hi everyone ,

Does any one got grants for 489 Tas recently, please share any info. I have applied mine in August and haven’t heard anything yet. Applied fo Tas 70 points. Ho long it is taking generally for 489 visa approvals ?? Someone please share some information regarding tas state processing .

Thanks in advance


----------



## vhrathi (Jun 19, 2017)

Process takes apprx 45 days. CO would be assigned in between 30-35 days and thereafter outcome in 7-15 days.


----------



## Mr cool (Sep 30, 2018)

Thanks.
It’s been over 6 weeks since I have applied for 489 visa Tasmania.
No CO has assigned so far.


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Mr cool said:


> Thanks.
> It’s been over 6 weeks since I have applied for 489 visa Tasmania.
> No CO has assigned so far.


What category ?


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Mr cool said:


> Hi everyone ,
> 
> Does any one got grants for 489 Tas recently, please share any info. I have applied mine in August and haven’t heard anything yet. Applied fo Tas 70 points. Ho long it is taking generally for 489 visa approvals ?? Someone please share some information regarding tas state processing .
> 
> Thanks in advance


I think you are referring to state nomination invitation i.e Invitation to apply ?


----------



## Mr cool (Sep 30, 2018)

Catogery - Pharmacy Technician 

I got my state nomination in 6 weeks..Applied for the visa and waiting.
Thanks


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Mr cool said:


> Catogery - Pharmacy Technician
> 
> I got my state nomination in 6 weeks..Applied for the visa and waiting.
> Thanks


Processing time for 489 visa is 9 to 12 months


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Mr cool said:


> Catogery - Pharmacy Technician
> 
> I got my state nomination in 6 weeks..Applied for the visa and waiting.
> Thanks


Thats your occupation, by category i mean which category was it from stategrowth migration categories ?

Tas graduate
Offshore
Job experience etc ?


----------



## Mr cool (Sep 30, 2018)

Catogery - 2 , Work experience 2 years 
Applied from Offshore 
What will be the processing time for 489 offshore application?
Is there any recent visa grants for tas state 489??
Please share some information.

Thanks


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Mr cool said:


> Catogery - 2 , Work experience 2 years
> Applied from Offshore
> What will be the processing time for 489 offshore application?
> Is there any recent visa grants for tas state 489??
> ...


Hmm if you have already applied for 489 visa you are on the wrong thread, please refer to 489 grant thread, as shared earlier the normal processing time for 489 visa is 9-12 months


----------



## hiennguyen89 (Oct 4, 2018)

*190 tas nomination*

Any one got invitation 190Tas (graduate) in October


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

Any good news for *NSW, TAS, VIC, QLD, SA, WS* ITA in 189,190 and 489 for *ANZSCO*: 263311.


----------



## amandeepkaur (Jul 12, 2018)

Yomak said:


> Hey Bro
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Very hard to find jobs in Tasmania. 
Source : current student 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

hiennguyen89 said:


> Any one got invitation 190Tas (graduate) in October


what batch


----------



## glf10333 (Oct 8, 2018)

*Financial Capacity*

Does the CO really request bank statement for the financial capacity? Or can I just fill up the online form on the declaration of financial capacity and have it notarized?


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

How good is the job market is Tasmania for IT jobs and non-IT jobs ?


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

glf10333 said:


> Does the CO really request bank statement for the financial capacity? Or can I just fill up the online form on the declaration of financial capacity and have it notarized?


They dont usually ask but i would suggest not to lie as they may ask


----------



## hiennguyen89 (Oct 4, 2018)

I got email Co assigned from 23 Sept, no email for outcome so far 
190 Graduate 
18/8/2018 lodged application . So nervous when waiting too long. 
Anyone get nomination recently


----------



## chibaba chacho (Jul 25, 2017)

New population minister Alan Tudge said up to 45 percent of permanent immigrants could be diverted to visas that force them to spend "at least a few years" in regional areas, or small states like South Australia. 
https://www.sbs.com.au/news/skilled...al-australia-under-morrison-s-population-plan

*More competition for the few jobs in regional areas?*


----------



## Raymondjs (Oct 10, 2018)

Hi, guys, need a bit help here.
I received an email about the CO has been assign, 5 weeks after submitted my EOI for 489.
2 weeks after receiving an other email exactly like the first email saying that I am on the online and processing time approximate 2-8 weeks.
It seems my CO throw my EOI back on the line after two weeks he open it.
Does any one has similar situation?


----------



## hiennguyen89 (Oct 4, 2018)

Raymondjs said:


> Hi, guys, need a bit help here.
> I received an email about the CO has been assign, 5 weeks after submitted my EOI for 489.
> 2 weeks after receiving an other email exactly like the first email saying that I am on the online and processing time approximate 2-8 weeks.
> It seems my CO throw my EOI back on the line after two weeks he open it.
> Does any one has similar situation?


I experienced same thing you did. I asked agent they said it happens, it normal


----------



## hiennguyen89 (Oct 4, 2018)

Have you received an invitation yet?


----------



## hiennguyen89 (Oct 4, 2018)

Raymondjs said:


> Hi, guys, need a bit help here.
> I received an email about the CO has been assign, 5 weeks after submitted my EOI for 489.
> 2 weeks after receiving an other email exactly like the first email saying that I am on the online and processing time approximate 2-8 weeks.
> It seems my CO throw my EOI back on the line after two weeks he open it.
> Does any one has similar situation?


have u received invitation yet mate?


----------



## mhiaka (May 11, 2017)

Applied 01/09/18 for state nomination/TAS Stategrowth(489)with 65+10points.After 6days Received skill select email informing EOI points updated,plus 5pnts.
Until now waiting for state nomination/CO not assigned yet.
We've never contact Tas since Sep 1 as we should wait after 8weeks..Does anyone here contact TAS,made inquiries before 8weeks lapse?I wonder if we need to inform TAS regarding updated EOI points.


----------



## Raymondjs (Oct 10, 2018)

hiennguyen89 said:


> have u received invitation yet mate?


No, mate, Already been two months today


----------



## Alisatti (Aug 13, 2018)

Has anyone applied undet category 5 of 489 in Tasmania


----------



## Raymondjs (Oct 10, 2018)

Alisatti said:


> Has anyone applied undet category 5 of 489 in Tasmania


What is category 5 mate?


----------



## glf10333 (Oct 8, 2018)

Hi guys, do you think I have a chance:
Engineering Technologist
Age: 25 pts
English: 20
Offshore work experience: 15
Study: 10
State nomination: 10
Total points: 80

For those who got accepted, did you get 8 occupations in the employment statement? Did anyone get accepted even if the occupation is engineering technologist, which is more on networking, telecommunications equipment?

I'm considering changing occupation code, but would really want to go to Tasmania.


----------



## hiennguyen89 (Oct 4, 2018)

Anyone got Tas invitation recently, my friend and me applied for 10weeks already, looks like no invitation released for 3 months recently. Is that something wrong?


----------



## sram88 (Oct 9, 2017)

It's been 7 weeks I didn't get any reply, any mechanical engineers applied recently


----------



## glf10333 (Oct 8, 2018)

hiennguyen89 said:


> Anyone got Tas invitation recently, my friend and me applied for 10weeks already, looks like no invitation released for 3 months recently. Is that something wrong?


Can you post your nominated occupation and points?


----------



## glf10333 (Oct 8, 2018)

sram88 said:


> It's been 7 weeks I didn't get any reply, any mechanical engineers applied recently


Can you post your nominated occupation and points?


----------



## sram88 (Oct 9, 2017)

55+10, mechanical engineer 233512


----------



## sram88 (Oct 9, 2017)

Why they are taking too much time, they used to have the reply in 4 weeks nowadays they are taking lot of time


----------



## glf10333 (Oct 8, 2018)

sram88 said:


> 55+10, mechanical engineer 233512


Hi Sram, Thanks! Just wondering if you can still increase your English scores? May that can help? Hope we get a reply soon though.


----------



## sram88 (Oct 9, 2017)

Thank u, I hope I will get it, this is the only option for me , I tried hard to get 10 points English, I don't have any other option to increase my points. What is it occupation code and how many points do u have? When did u apply.


----------



## gregz (Oct 26, 2018)

Hello everybody

I am intending to apply for 489 visa Tas under category 1(student graduate 1yr)

My point breakdown is:
Accountant (general)
Age 30
English 20
Study 15+5
State nomination 10
*TOTAL 80*

I officially graduate from Tas school early Jan (as per CoE) and I will apply as soon as I do however, my current visa expires mid March.

My questions are:

1. Can I apply couple of weeks before I graduate (ie. mid Dec)? When will I need to provide the graduation letter to the Tas government ?

2. Provided that the current processing time for state nomination has increased what options do I have if I do not receive invitation before my current visa expires?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## hiennguyen89 (Oct 4, 2018)

sram88 said:


> Why they are taking too much time, they used to have the reply in 4 weeks nowadays they are taking lot of time


Now it is taken up to 5-6 months. My friend got a reply from them because his case is over 3 months.


----------



## glf10333 (Oct 8, 2018)

sram88 said:


> Thank u, I hope I will get it, this is the only option for me , I tried hard to get 10 points English, I don't have any other option to increase my points. What is it occupation code and how many points do u have? When did u apply.


I got 80 points (including state nomination) as Engineering Technologist. I just applied last Friday, October 19.


----------



## Wendy Van Nguyen (Oct 26, 2018)

hiennguyen89 said:


> sram88 said:
> 
> 
> > Why they are taking too much time, they used to have the reply in 4 weeks nowadays they are taking lot of time
> ...


We applied for 489 nomination on 7th Aug 2018, and just got our case assigned this afternoon.


----------



## Embassy4uall (Oct 11, 2018)

Please, what's your occupation? I applied 29th September too. Nothing yet. It's like they had a holiday in October because i didn't see anyone they gave ITA in October.


----------



## sram88 (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi, wendy what is it occupation code and how many points do u have


----------



## hiennguyen89 (Oct 4, 2018)

Wendy Van Nguyen said:


> We applied for 489 nomination on 7th Aug 2018, and just got our case assigned this afternoon.


Hi mate, have you received an outcome yet?


----------



## gregz (Oct 26, 2018)

Hi guys

Is the "employability" section required for the State Nomination application if you are onshore applicant ?

Thank you


----------



## Victor123 (May 18, 2017)

Hi guys,

I am looking for Tasmania 489 State Nomination. I do have two doubts. How far chances are good to get state nomination as per my current points? My points are mentioned in my signature. Second, Can we apply 489 State Sponsor EOI in Tasmania and 489 Family Sponsor EOI in Victoria at same time or Do I have to wait the outcome of one EOI first? Please let me know if anybody has idea about this. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## paashish5 (May 28, 2018)

*Invited!*

Got my invitation today. How much time does it take generally to get the visa?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Victor123 (May 18, 2017)

paashish5 said:


> Got my invitation today. How much time does it take generally to get the visa?:fingerscrossed:



Congratulations  It usually takes 4-8 months for Tasmania. Could you please share your complete profile and timeliness?


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*Congratulations*



paashish5 said:


> Got my invitation today. How much time does it take generally to get the visa?:fingerscrossed:


Congratulations


ANZSCO : Telecommunications Engineer, 263311
EA assessment Applied : MAR, 2017
EA assessment +ve Outcome: SEP, 2017
IELTS: 6.5 Bands (straight 6) : DEC, 2016

POINTS BREAKDOWN
Age: 30 points
Education: 15 points 
Language: 10 points
State Sponsorship: 10 points (If approve)
Total Points : 65 (Including State Sponsorship)


----------



## Embassy4uall (Oct 11, 2018)

Please how many weeks or months did it take before they gave you invitation? I have applied since September 30...nothing till now.


----------



## AlphaBravoCharlie (Oct 9, 2018)

I have applied on 20th Aug. nothing yet. my friend applied on 8th Aug got his CO on 1st Nov.


----------



## Embassy4uall (Oct 11, 2018)

Has that your friend been nominated?


----------



## AlphaBravoCharlie (Oct 9, 2018)

it looks like department has caped number of invitations per month. Just trying to guess because they have slowed invitation process in past 1 month. Even case officers take a lot of time when they start work on your case.


----------



## AlphaBravoCharlie (Oct 9, 2018)

Embassy4uall said:


> Has that your friend been nominated?


No, he is still waiting for outcome. Its been 16 days his :fingerscrossedCO assigned. he is over 3months now without any outcome.:clock::clock::fingerscrossed:


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

How much to out on Financial Declaration capacity. I am talking about those applicants who have studied in TAS for 2 years and been living there. Is there a minimum amount?


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

ykhawaja said:


> How much to out on Financial Declaration capacity. I am talking about those applicants who have studied in TAS for 2 years and been living there. Is there a minimum amount?


Hi khawaja, i think we have answered that question several times ?


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

jkfooty1 said:


> Hi khawaja, i think we have answered that question several times ?


 I do not remember quite well that is why I asked again. I have a friend who wrote $5k while another wrote 10 and the next 25k. Therefore want to know if there is a minimum amount needed. Also that is this very important factor in the state nomination and could it be make or break?


----------



## paashish5 (May 28, 2018)

ykhawaja said:


> I do not remember quite well that is why I asked again. I have a friend who wrote $5k while another wrote 10 and the next 25k. Therefore want to know if there is a minimum amount needed. Also that is this very important factor in the state nomination and could it be make or break?


As an offshore applicant, I showed just 14000$ but got invitation. I have found people maintaining that the amount should be beyond 40000 also. I think stronger the documents you submit, lesser they heed to financial aspect. You should at least have some money to sustain for few months until you get a job. That should be sufficient.


----------



## plcaau (Jan 22, 2017)

paashish5 said:


> As an offshore applicant, I showed just 14000$ but got invitation. I have found people maintaining that the amount should be beyond 40000 also. I think stronger the documents you submit, lesser they heed to financial aspect. You should at least have some money to sustain for few months until you get a job. That should be sufficient.


Hi paashish,

Did you apply category 3a and show 5 job posting?

Did you claim any points for experience?

Thanks


----------



## paashish5 (May 28, 2018)

plcaau said:


> Hi paashish,
> 
> Did you apply category 3a and show 5 job posting?
> 
> ...


I applied as an offshore applicant 3a. I showed 6 job postings with statement on how I fit to those jobs. Further, I have claimed 3 years of experience.


----------



## sram88 (Oct 9, 2017)

its been 3 months, still no CO assigned for my tasmania application


----------



## sram88 (Oct 9, 2017)

anyone got CO assigned, who applied after september 2nd


----------



## MarshallTank (Jul 5, 2018)

Can I add my partner after lodging the application for sc489? will she get the visa as well?


----------



## YLA (Aug 9, 2018)

Hey guys, anyone have an idea how TAS selects/prioritizes people for 489? Do they prioritize points, occupations, English ability?


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

Can someone tell about ANZCO code 612115. If its on list or not


----------



## florin ocoleanu (Mar 8, 2016)

Electrical engineer
65 points
Lodged application on 27th September 
No contact until today


----------



## sagar121994 (Aug 24, 2018)

florin ocoleanu said:


> Electrical engineer
> 65 points
> Lodged application on 27th September
> No contact until today


Hey! Did you apply through an agent or by yourself? Also, do you have 65 points including the 10 points for state sponsorship (55+10)?


----------



## cn049 (Jan 2, 2017)

Hey guys,
I got invited to apply for TAS 489 visa on 13th Dec 018. I am not married yet and has planned to enter TAS as single. I want to know if I can take my wife while I am in 489 visa?


----------



## Embassy4uall (Oct 11, 2018)

When did you apply? What's your occupation?


----------



## sagar121994 (Aug 24, 2018)

cn049 said:


> Hey guys,
> I got invited to apply for TAS 489 visa on 13th Dec 018. I am not married yet and has planned to enter TAS as single. I want to know if I can take my wife while I am in 489 visa?


Hey mate! What is your points breakup? When did you launch your TAS nomination application?


----------



## Embassy4uall (Oct 11, 2018)

cn049 said:


> Hey guys,
> I got invited to apply for TAS 489 visa on 13th Dec 018. I am not married yet and has planned to enter TAS as single. I want to know if I can take my wife while I am in 489 visa?


 What's your occupation? And when did you apply?


----------



## MarshallTank (Jul 5, 2018)

Is there any groups for Tasmania nominations?


----------



## cn049 (Jan 2, 2017)

sagar121994 said:


> Hey mate! What is your points breakup? When did you launch your TAS nomination application?


I applied on 9th sep 018. Please refer to my signature for further details.


----------



## sagar121994 (Aug 24, 2018)

cn049 said:


> I applied on 9th sep 018. Please refer to my signature for further details.


That's good mate. Your signature wasn't visible when I read the post from my phone, hence repeated the question!


----------



## chibaba chacho (Jul 25, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

A day before my birthday, DHA has decided to give me an early birthday present by giving me a direct grant. Thank you to all of you who directly or indirectly assisted me on this journey. My timeline is as below.


----------



## mariner2017 (Apr 3, 2017)

chibaba chacho said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> A day before my birthday, DHA has decided to give me an early birthday present by giving me a direct grant. Thank you to all of you who directly or indirectly assisted me on this journey. My timeline is as below.



Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pinky Roy (Sep 17, 2018)

*489 Visa lodge*



chibaba chacho said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> A day before my birthday, DHA has decided to give me an early birthday present by giving me a direct grant. Thank you to all of you who directly or indirectly assisted me on this journey. My timeline is as below.


Congratulations. 

I have one question about Visa Lodge. Could you please provide your suggestion. 

I have received the 489 invitation for Queensland and I have created immiaccount profile. However after selecting New Application I don't see which one I need to select for 489 . Could you please suggest from the below or is there any other procedure. 


Skilled Migration 
Business Innovation and Investment Visa (Permanent) (888) 
Business Innovation and Investment Visa (Renewal) (188) 
Business Innovation and Investment Visa (Subsequent Entrant) (188) 
Employer Nomination for a Permanent Appointment (186,187) 
Permanent Employer Sponsored or Nominated Visa (186,187) 
General Skilled Migration Visa (476, 887) 
New Zealand Stream - Skilled Independent Visa (189) 
Provisional Skilled Regional Visa (Renewal) (489) 
Provisional Skilled Regional Visa (Subsequent Entrant) (489)


----------



## MarshallTank (Jul 5, 2018)

florin ocoleanu said:


> Electrical engineer
> 65 points
> Lodged application on 27th September
> No contact until today


did you receive your nomination?


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

Hello everyone. I have filled for my state nomination on 3rd December. Category is TAS graduate ( studied for 2 years) and did Accounting. Below is a breakdown of my points.

Age- 30
English- 20
Education - 15
Aus study - 5
Regional Study - 5
State nomination - 5

So, I have 75 + 5 points and wanted to know what are my chances of securing 190. I have heard some people applied for 190 and they got 489. Does anyone know of a case where someone has studied 2 full years in Tasmania and has 80 points with nomination and still gotten 489.

Need you help.


----------



## florin ocoleanu (Mar 8, 2016)

Electrical engineer
489 Tasmania, category 3A, overseas applicant 
Applied on 27. 09. 2018
55+10 SS
Ielts S:7.5, W: 7, L:8, R:8
Applied by myself
No invitation until today....


----------



## florin ocoleanu (Mar 8, 2016)

MarshallTank said:


> florin ocoleanu said:
> 
> 
> > Electrical engineer
> ...


No...


----------



## florin ocoleanu (Mar 8, 2016)

sagar121994 said:


> florin ocoleanu said:
> 
> 
> > Electrical engineer
> ...


55+10SS
By myself
Phd in electrical engineer field


----------



## Sana Javed (Jan 3, 2019)

*489 Invitation*

All Respected Members,

I have Query that I have submitted my EOI to Tasmania on Quality Assurance Manager.

I have got Positive Skill Assessment from Vetassess and my points are:

age 30
experiance 10
Degree 15
Ielts 0 (as i got 6each)
Total : 55+ 10 state nomination = 65points

so my question is, will there be any chance that I can get invitation? 
same side I m trying to get 7each....I am overseas applicant/female

Please Please Please Share your experience and your advises will be very helpful. Bless you all.


----------



## MarshallTank (Jul 5, 2018)

florin ocoleanu said:


> Electrical engineer
> 489 Tasmania, category 3A, overseas applicant
> Applied on 27. 09. 2018
> 55+10 SS
> ...


You should contact them since the processing time is 3 months and by now your application has taken more than that. 

Please keep us updated.


----------



## MarshallTank (Jul 5, 2018)

Sana Javed said:


> All Respected Members,
> 
> I have Query that I have submitted my EOI to Tasmania on Quality Assurance Manager.
> 
> ...


Have you submitted an application with the state website? And when did you submit it?


----------



## florin ocoleanu (Mar 8, 2016)

MarshallTank said:


> florin ocoleanu said:
> 
> 
> > Electrical engineer
> ...


I contacted them and they said :

An unexpected increase in applications were received in the month of September and October. The current processing time for applications is approximately 3 months.


----------



## jerrythomson89 (Dec 19, 2018)

florin ocoleanu said:


> I contacted them and they said :
> 
> An unexpected increase in applications were received in the month of September and October. The current processing time for applications is approximately 3 months.


Is it an auto reply as your case is already 3 months over?


----------



## florin ocoleanu (Mar 8, 2016)

jerrythomson89 said:


> florin ocoleanu said:
> 
> 
> > I contacted them and they said :
> ...


I received an auto replay One minute after emailing them saying that The current processing time for applications is approximately 3 months . 

One Day after I received another response saying The same thing but in other words and that they hope I Will receive an outcome soon...


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Sana Javed said:


> All Respected Members,
> 
> I have Query that I have submitted my EOI to Tasmania on Quality Assurance Manager.
> 
> ...


I would suggest you not to put any pressure and let them to their job


----------



## lamborgini (May 2, 2017)

hi guys im a mechanical engineer with 65 points without sponsor points and I am planning to apply for Tas sponsorship , i have no job offer ,but i can provide employ ability proof in relevant occupation. my question is what are the possible chances for nomination.


----------



## chibaba chacho (Jul 25, 2017)

lamborgini said:


> hi guys im a mechanical engineer with 65 points without sponsor points and I am planning to apply for Tas sponsorship , i have no job offer ,but i can provide employ ability proof in relevant occupation. my question is what are the possible chances for nomination.


Hi,

No job offer required for TAS state sponsorship. As long as you provide all the required documentation, I think you should not have a problem with getting state sponsorship.


----------



## lamborgini (May 2, 2017)

chibaba chacho said:


> Hi,
> 
> No job offer required for TAS state sponsorship. As long as you provide all the required documentation, I think you should not have a problem with getting state sponsorship.


Thanks for quick reply......
can you please help me with few doubts regarding 

You have researched the Tasmanian labour market and provide evidence (see Document Checklist - Employability) that there are sufficient employment opportunities (at least five and not more than eight opportunities) in your nominated occupation in Tasmania and that you have:
skills and recent experience relevant to the researched employment opportunities
skills and experience relevant to the Tasmanian economy
access to sufficient financial assets to fund your migration and settlement in Tasmania while you seek employment.

if im not wrong above means that i have to just show them that there are opening for my occupation .
and 
what do they mean that ; skills and experience relevant to the Tasmanian economy

Thanks


----------



## chibaba chacho (Jul 25, 2017)

lamborgini said:


> Thanks for quick reply......
> can you please help me with few doubts regarding
> 
> You have researched the Tasmanian labour market and provide evidence (see Document Checklist - Employability) that there are sufficient employment opportunities (at least five and not more than eight opportunities) in your nominated occupation in Tasmania and that you have:
> ...


Hi,

You need to provide an employment statement for each advertisement, that is, how your skill set and recent experience is relevant to the job requirements in the advert. PLEASE NOTE: Job advertisements must be recent. Advertisements must be dated no more than six weeks before submission of the application. Job advertisements must be relevant to the nominated occupation

In my opinion, if you meet the skill requirement on the job advert then you have the skills and experience relevant to the Tasmanian economy. I never wrote anything about it in my employment statement, maybe others will be able to help you.

Please see link below and read under *Employability* for further explanation. https://www.migration.tas.gov.au/skilled_migrants/skilled_regional


----------



## Abiiiiiiiii (Jan 3, 2019)

Dear all successful applicants,

Approximately how long does the invitation will be received once you have been assigned to a case officer?


----------



## lamborgini (May 2, 2017)

chibaba chacho said:


> Hi,
> 
> You need to provide an employment statement for each advertisement, that is, how your skill set and recent experience is relevant to the job requirements in the advert. PLEASE NOTE: Job advertisements must be recent. Advertisements must be dated no more than six weeks before submission of the application. Job advertisements must be relevant to the nominated occupation
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the reply


----------



## akashdeep (Jan 11, 2019)

hey
i have applied for Tasmanian State Nomination on 30 September 2018 under Category 3A Overseas applicants. CO has not been assigned yet. I have contacted many agents says Tasmania does not give nomination easily to offshore applicants they give priority to onshore applicants studying in Tasmania. Few of them says they wont really consider your application with 65 PTS and 49000 AUD.
i have gone through data related with previous invitations issued by different states. Tasmania issued only 46 (which is quite less as compared to other states like NSW and SA) invitations during month of September.
Does anyone have any idea what is exactly going on right now?

--------------
ANZSCO- 232611 (URBAN AND REGIONAL PLANNER)
Vetassess- +ve on 31 Oct 2017
PTE- 10 PTS
Age- 30 PTS
EXP- 0
Education- 15
Nomination LOdged- 30 Sep 2018
CO contact- Not yet


----------



## MarshallTank (Jul 5, 2018)

akashdeep said:


> hey
> i have applied for Tasmanian State Nomination on 30 September 2018 under Category 3A Overseas applicants. CO has not been assigned yet. I have contacted many agents says Tasmania does not give nomination easily to offshore applicants they give priority to onshore applicants studying in Tasmania. Few of them says they wont really consider your application with 65 PTS and 49000 AUD.
> i have gone through data related with previous invitations issued by different states. Tasmania issued only 46 (which is quite less as compared to other states like NSW and SA) invitations during month of September.
> Does anyone have any idea what is exactly going on right now?
> ...


I think they do not nominate many people because not so many people are interested in their program compared to other states. Moreover, there are at least 2 applicants in this topic who applied for category 3A and got their nomination and both of them are offshore. 
By the way, when did you receive state growth email confirming the lodgement of your application?
I also read some where in this topic that only about 20% of applicants get notified about CO assignment, others get direct grant or rejection. 
Please keep us updated once you hear back from them. You can also email them to ask about the status of your application since their 3 months processing time has passed.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

akashdeep said:


> i have gone through data related with previous invitations issued by different states. Tasmania issued only 46 (which is quite less as compared to other states like NSW and SA) invitations during month of September.


Tasmania is a very small State - Hobart, Tasmania's capital and by far the biggest city in Tasmania, has about 200,000 people.

Tasmania's entire population is about 520,000, so there are 10 times as many people in Sydney alone compared to the whole state of Tasmania. 

New South Wales has close to 8 million people, so the population of NSW is about 16 times greater than that of Tas.


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

Even i have heard the same thing that Tas don't give or hardly give nomination to offshore.


----------



## akashdeep (Jan 11, 2019)

MarshallTank said:


> I think they do not nominate many people because not so many people are interested in their program compared to other states. Moreover, there are at least 2 applicants in this topic who applied for category 3A and got their nomination and both of them are offshore.
> By the way, when did you receive state growth email confirming the lodgement of your application?
> I also read some where in this topic that only about 20% of applicants get notified about CO assignment, others get direct grant or rejection.
> Please keep us updated once you hear back from them. You can also email them to ask about the status of your application since their 3 months processing time has passed.


I have received an email on 2nd Jan stating that they are currently taking over 3 months and they hope to have an outcome by end of this month.
I s there something like that occupation like Urban and regional Planner do not have many applicants like other occupations for example civil engineers and accountants etc. Does this thing makes more high chances for receiving nomination?
Mostly people says that Tasmania don't issue nomination easily specially to offshore applicants.


----------



## MarshallTank (Jul 5, 2018)

akashdeep said:


> I have received an email on 2nd Jan stating that they are currently taking over 3 months and they hope to have an outcome by end of this month.
> I s there something like that occupation like Urban and regional Planner do not have many applicants like other occupations for example civil engineers and accountants etc. Does this thing makes more high chances for receiving nomination?
> Mostly people says that Tasmania don't issue nomination easily specially to offshore applicants.


I didn't find any relevant data regarding the assumption that they favor onshore applicants. However, they have mentioned in their website that they favor and give priority to occupation under medical, construction and agriculture. So if your occupation falls under any of these then you are in luck, at least I hope so :fingerscrossed: .

Please do us a favor and update us once you receive further communication from Tasmania


----------



## dar8 (May 18, 2016)

*489*

I have gone through some posts and while i agree that securing a fulltime/ part time job is a challenge over here and takes a lot of time , i do not agree with some which mentioned having Pr having an advantage over 489 visa when securing a job or ppl with 489 not being able to secure a job in own fields. I arrived in tas on 489 1.5 years ago , so far i have managed to find 2 full time jobs in my field , one in a private company which i left after 6 months and and the other in government sector , and being on 489 and not having pr did not affect on being selected for these positions, having 489 was not an issue even to secure a government position , as long as you are able to work in Tasmania with full time working rights you should be able to find jobs , even in your own field , if you're willing to try hard and keep applying everyday. So don't be scared of getting 489 even if you apply for 190. if you get 190 that's great if you get 489 it will take 2 more years of your time but still it's worth it , dont worry about not having the pr when it comes to securing a job , having full time work rights is all that matters.


----------



## Embassy4uall (Oct 11, 2018)

Have you received their response yet? Please, update us . thanks


----------



## florin ocoleanu (Mar 8, 2016)

florin ocoleanu said:


> Electrical engineer
> 489 Tasmania, category 3A, overseas applicant
> Applied on 27. 09. 2018
> 55+10 SS
> ...


Received invitation today


----------



## lamborgini (May 2, 2017)

*Info*

Hi, Guys..............

Is there any one who got nominated by Tas recently.

If so, can you please update with your lodgment date and application ref number.

Thanks in advance.............


----------



## lamborgini (May 2, 2017)

florin ocoleanu said:


> Received invitation today


congratulationssssssssssss

can you please update , with date of application and Application ref number.

Thanks in advance......


----------



## MarshallTank (Jul 5, 2018)

florin ocoleanu said:


> Received invitation today


congratulation mate


----------



## florin ocoleanu (Mar 8, 2016)

lamborgini said:


> florin ocoleanu said:
> 
> 
> > received invitation today
> ...



27.09.2018


----------



## mariner2017 (Apr 3, 2017)

Dear all,

I have got my 489 grant on 15 Jan 2019. Wishing for a quick grant for everyone waiting..

Cheers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cn049 (Jan 2, 2017)

When did you lodged your visa?


----------



## hendry (Jan 10, 2019)

JD3006 said:


> Hi All.
> 
> I have recently submitted my EOI for a Tasmanian 489 visa after having my skill assessed by Vetasses.
> 
> ...


Hi JD.. Can you please let me know how did you reached 60 points for EOI. did you complete Bachleors in Aus & then worked for 1 year in australia ?

Thanks


----------



## MarshallTank (Jul 5, 2018)

mariner2017 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have got my 489 grant on 15 Jan 2019. Wishing for a quick grant for everyone waiting..
> 
> ...


Do you mean Tasmania invitation or 489 visa application grant?

Could you please state your job code and application lodgement date. Just to know how long it took them to process your application.

And of course congratulations on the invitation and I hope you get your direct grant asap:amen:


----------



## wallflower11 (Jul 20, 2018)

Hello everyone.

Any Architectural draftsperson in here? I need your help in the five job ads required for nomination, I need two more.


----------



## wallflower11 (Jul 20, 2018)

mariner2017 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have got my 489 grant on 15 Jan 2019. Wishing for a quick grant for everyone waiting..
> 
> ...


Congratulations bud!


----------



## florin ocoleanu (Mar 8, 2016)

mariner2017 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have got my 489 grant on 15 Jan 2019. Wishing for a quick grant for everyone waiting..
> 
> ...


Hi, 

Can you tell me about medical examinations? Did you made them after you have paid The application for visa? 

60 days from the moment of receiving the invitation are considered until you apply for visa by paying the fees even thought you don't have health examinations? 
Or after launching the application and receive an ID for health examinations you Will continue counting 60 days until you have health results?


----------



## mariner2017 (Apr 3, 2017)

florin ocoleanu said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you tell me about medical examinations? Did you made them after you have paid The application for visa?
> 
> ...



This is my detail time lines:

Occupation code : 231213 (Ships Master)
Applicant: Offshore
AMSA Skill Assessment Applied: 10 Oct 2016
AMSA approval to appear oral & medical exam in Australia: 26 Oct 2016
IELTS: 07 Jan 2017 L8.5, R 9.0, S7.0, W7.0 
AMSA Oral exam & Medical cleared: 24 Mar 2017 (Melbourne)
Skill Assessment positive: 31 Mar 2017 
Occupation removed from SSTOL: 20 Apr 2017
PTE-A: 22 June 2017: 89 82 78 80 
Occupation completely removed from SSTOL & MSTOL: 1st July 2017
Occupation back in ROL: 18 Mar 2018
Tasmania 489 state nomination applied: 24 July 2018 (Category 3B)
Points claimed: 55 + 10 (SS)
Tasmania 489 state nomination approved: 28 July 2018
489 Visa application submitted: 12 Aug 2018
Medical done: 20 Aug 2018
CO Contact : 05 Dec 2018 for Form 80 (CO unable to open the ones submitted) & PCC 
489 visa Grant : 15 Jan 2019
IED: 19 Aug 2019
1st Entry: Planned in early Feb 2019
Final entry: Possibly Jul-Aug 2019

Quite a long & challenging journey, hope that it will encourage others not to give up hopes....cheers!!





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarshallTank (Jul 5, 2018)

mariner2017 said:


> This is my detail time lines:
> 
> Occupation code : 231213 (Ships Master)
> Applicant: Offshore
> ...


Congratulations mate. It took you really long time but you made it in the end. I myself am struggling since February 2017, I hope i get my invitation soon.


----------



## mariner2017 (Apr 3, 2017)

florin ocoleanu said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you tell me about medical examinations? Did you made them after you have paid The application for visa?
> 
> ...



Hi Florin,
I did my medical after paying fees & submitting the visa application. Once you receive the ITA, you have maximum 60 days to submit application & pay the visa fee through ImmiAccount. For 489 visa, you can only do the medical (w.e.f. 01 July 2018) only after submission of visa application. After submission of the visa application, you will receive HAP ID automatically in your ImmiAccount for the medicals. There is a work around to do the medical before submitting the visa though, but I am not sure if that is a preferred way to DHA....hope above helps!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## florin ocoleanu (Mar 8, 2016)

mariner2017 said:


> florin ocoleanu said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Dear Marinel, 

Thanks for your answer. 

One Last question... Did you submitted papers showing financial resources like money in a bank account when you launched the application? Or the CO asked this?

Florin


----------



## kingkhan023 (Jan 28, 2019)

Hello Guys,
Working in Tasmania for almost year now, had RSMS applied in 2017 by my employer but unfortunately nomination got refused. I am in AAT and meanwhile i want to apply 489 or 190. Please suggest me, i am on 65 points at the moment. Is it possible to get state sponsorship on 65?
65+5=70 for 190
65+10=75 for 489


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

Guys I have applied on December 3rd and its been 2 months but still no reply. Visa expires mid march.

I am a tas graduate and this is my points breakdown. 

age- 30 points
english - 20
education - 20 
regional - 5 
state nomination - 5

Any idea how long is it going to take ? Should I be worried about something ?


----------



## Embassy4uall (Oct 11, 2018)

I understand your plight. I believe it will get to you soon. I think their processing time is now 3months. However, you can send them an email to ask how far they have gone with your application.


----------



## MarshallTank (Jul 5, 2018)

As per their website their processing time is 3 months. However, in the confirmation email after you lodge the application the processing time is 2-8 weeks. So I guess you can contact them now ask about the status of your application. 
Please let us now once you receive any communication from them


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

I contacted them today. This is the response I got,

Thank you for your email.



Due to a high volume of applications and email inquiries the current processing time for visa state nominations is approximately 3 months. 



If your visa is due to expire and you may be at risk of becoming unlawful in Australia, please contact the Department of Home Affairs and/or a registered migration agent as soon as possible to resolve any potential issues with your immigration status.



For general information about the State Nomination Program, please visit our website at www.migration.tas.gov.au



For any information about the changes made by the Department of Home Affairs, please visit the Department’s website at www.homeaffairs.gov.au



Business and Skilled Migration

Department of State Growth

www.migration.tas.gov.au


----------



## asirinad (Feb 4, 2019)

bump


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

Just got an email that a case officer has still not been assigned and it is taking 3 months. Its been 2 months now and I thought for UTAS graduates they try to do it faster.


----------



## MarshallTank (Jul 5, 2018)

Can you please share the email received from them?

If anyone would like to join whatsapp group for Tasmania nomination please PM me and I will send you the link


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

MarshallTank said:


> Can you please share the email received from them?
> 
> If anyone would like to join whatsapp group for Tasmania nomination please PM me and I will send you the link


 Its on my last post .


----------



## er.rajeshn (Jan 15, 2019)

*Mechanical engineer*

As per TAS migration. webiste , I understand that *Settlement statement* is not required If you are not using a migration agent, the settlement research is included as part of the online application. 

Any body submit visa 489 application to Tas without Settlement statement through agent.


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

er.rajeshn said:


> As per TAS migration. webiste , I understand that *Settlement statement* is not required If you are not using a migration agent, the settlement research is included as part of the online application.
> 
> Any body submit visa 489 application to Tas without Settlement statement through agent.


Are you talking about the commitment statement ?


----------



## MarshallTank (Jul 5, 2018)

er.rajeshn said:


> As per TAS migration. webiste , I understand that *Settlement statement* is not required If you are not using a migration agent, the settlement research is included as part of the online application.
> 
> Any body submit visa 489 application to Tas without Settlement statement through agent.


I applied through an agent, what would you like to know?

I made all statement as pdf and signed them and my agent submitted them in the application. I think they asked for that in this particular way to be certified that the applicant himself made the research and not just his agent.


----------



## er.rajeshn (Jan 15, 2019)

ykhawaja said:


> Are you talking about the commitment statement ?


 As per TAS migration. website, Settlement statement is required 

Settlement statement
If you are applying under Category 3A – Overseas Applicant, you would need to provide a statement showing that you have researched the cost of living in Tasmania and that you have a sound understanding of the settlement costs involved while you seek employment.

If you are using a migration agent you must attach a settlement statement that includes:

Evidence of research into the cost of living in Tasmania, including rent, food, transport and entertainment.
Estimated cost of relocation to Tasmania in Australian Dollars, including but not limited to: flights; freight; and initial accommodation.
Estimated cost of living in Tasmania for you and any dependants, in Australian Dollars.
*If you are not using a migration agent, the settlement research is included as part of the online application*


----------



## er.rajeshn (Jan 15, 2019)

MarshallTank said:


> I applied through an agent, what would you like to know?
> 
> I made all statement as pdf and signed them and my agent submitted them in the application. I think they asked for that in this particular way to be certified that the applicant himself made the research and not just his agent.



As per TAS migration. website, Settlement statement is required or not ?

Settlement statement
If you are applying under Category 3A – Overseas Applicant, you would need to provide a statement showing that you have researched the cost of living in Tasmania and that you have a sound understanding of the settlement costs involved while you seek employment.

If you are using a migration agent you must attach a settlement statement that includes:

Evidence of research into the cost of living in Tasmania, including rent, food, transport and entertainment.
Estimated cost of relocation to Tasmania in Australian Dollars, including but not limited to: flights; freight; and initial accommodation.
Estimated cost of living in Tasmania for you and any dependants, in Australian Dollars.
If you are not using a migration agent, the settlement research is included as part of the online applicatio


----------



## kingkhan023 (Jan 28, 2019)

Hello
Question again, is there any chance for getting 489 Invitation Accountant with 75 Points including State Sponsership?


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*Hi Expats,*

Any good news for *65 *pointer for *489 ITA* for *ANZSCO** 263311*.

*Thanks*


----------



## MarshallTank (Jul 5, 2018)

Which category would you like to apply for?


----------



## kingkhan023 (Jan 28, 2019)

Apply as accountant, 489 Visa


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

Any *good news* for ANZSCO *263311*


----------



## MarshallTank (Jul 5, 2018)

kingkhan023 said:


> Apply as accountant, 489 Visa


There are 5 categories under 489, please check their website and see which one fits your situation.


----------



## kingkhan023 (Jan 28, 2019)

Thanks Marshaltank for reply, im just wondering how many chances are there to get invitation as accountant, where as i am working as business development manager more then six months is Tassi. I have got 75 at the moment including SS points


----------



## MarshallTank (Jul 5, 2018)

kingkhan023 said:


> Thanks Marshaltank for reply, im just wondering how many chances are there to get invitation as accountant, where as i am working as business development manager more then six months is Tassi. I have got 75 at the moment including SS points


If you go back few pages you will find one accountant who got invited. So I believe you have a good chance yourself. Just apply as soon as possible since their current processing time is 3 months. 
You can join our whatsapp group, the link in a previous post. Good luck


----------



## Embassy4uall (Oct 11, 2018)

Please, can i get the WhatsApp group link?


----------



## Embassy4uall (Oct 11, 2018)

MarshallTank said:


> kingkhan023 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Marshaltank for reply, im ju
> ...


----------



## MarshallTank (Jul 5, 2018)

Embassy4uall said:


> Please, can i get the WhatsApp group link?


Sent


----------



## NewIndis (Dec 3, 2018)

combatant said:


> I also applied for Tasmania aboud 2 weeks ago. My code is 261313, points 65+10 for 489. What are my chances for Tasmania 190 and 489 ?
> 
> Thanks


Hi, i am planning to apply for 489 tas for 261313 occupation code. No job pffer from offshore. Can u pls help me with some info on employment research? Shud we just shbmit sdreenshots? How can we make it high calibre application for 190 ?


----------



## NewIndis (Dec 3, 2018)

MarshallTank said:


> Sent


6

Could you pls send me watsup or telegram link pls


----------



## sblmcn (Sep 1, 2018)

Hi everyone, 
Can I get the whatsup link as well?
Thanks


----------



## lamborgini (May 2, 2017)

Hi guys....
What type of verifications will be done by tasmania state growth, before giving nomination to a candidate.
Like employment, or another verification. 

Can some please clarify. 

Thanks


----------



## MarshallTank (Jul 5, 2018)

Whatsapp group link sent &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;


----------



## kingkhan023 (Jan 28, 2019)

Please send me the group link as well Marshall.
Thanks


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

lamborgini said:


> Hi guys....
> 
> What type of verifications will be done by tasmania state growth, before giving nomination to a candidate.
> 
> ...


At this stage they only check your application and documents you submitted, BGVbis done after visa lodgement and that too depends on CO.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## lamborgini (May 2, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> At this stage they only check your application and documents you submitted, BGVbis done after visa lodgement and that too depends on CO.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Thanks for info...... By the way what do you mean by BGVb


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

lamborgini said:


> Thanks for info...... By the way what do you mean by BGVb


Background verification/checks or Employment checks.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

Hey guys. Just received the nomination. In the required documents it asks me work experience overseas but I have not claimed points for work experience. Should I just leave it or just upload my Resume ?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

ykhawaja said:


> Hey guys. Just received the nomination. In the required documents it asks me work experience overseas but I have not claimed points for work experience. Should I just leave it or just upload my Resume ?


Hi mate, can you provide your details? When you applied & anzsco? 
Thanks.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## wallflower11 (Jul 20, 2018)

ykhawaja said:


> Hey guys. Just received the nomination. In the required documents it asks me work experience overseas but I have not claimed points for work experience. Should I just leave it or just upload my Resume ?


Congratulations! May I ask, when did you apply for nomination?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

ykhawaja said:


> Hey guys. Just received the nomination. In the required documents it asks me work experience overseas but I have not claimed points for work experience. Should I just leave it or just upload my Resume ?


I left that section blank, and provided the reason you shared for not providing any docos when prompted - "didn't claim points for offshore experience, and have no offshore skilled experience, so not uploading any evidence of offshore dxperience". 

This was on Immiaccount when lodging the visa.


----------



## cn049 (Jan 2, 2017)

Just upload bank statement and tax or superannuation doxs


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Hi mate, can you provide your details? When you applied & anzsco?
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Accountant (General) - ANZSCO 221111
Nomination submitted - 3rd December 2018
Nomination approved - 4th March 2019


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I left that section blank, and provided the reason you shared for not providing any docos when prompted - "didn't claim points for offshore experience, and have no offshore skilled experience, so not uploading any evidence of offshore dxperience".
> 
> This was on Immiaccount when lodging the visa.


Yes I have done the same . Just submitted my resume . I do not have any skilled work experience in either Australia nor overseas so I do not see the point of uploading my pay-slips and employment contract for jobs outside Australia that were either part time or volunteer/ internship. I worked for a call center in USA but again not related to Accountant. I hope that is good enough and the CO will not ask me documents for points that I am not claiming.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

ykhawaja said:


> Yes I have done the same . Just submitted my resume . I do not have any skilled work experience in either Australia nor overseas so I do not see the point of uploading my pay-slips and employment contract for jobs outside Australia that were either part time or volunteer/ internship. I worked for a call center in USA but again not related to Accountant. I hope that is good enough and the CO will not ask me documents for points that I am not claiming.


I didn't get asked anything for offshore experience in my case, in case that helps


----------



## azk123 (Mar 22, 2017)

*More Than 3 months of Waiting Time*

Dear All 

Please i need a suggestion with regards to the Application Lodging for 489 -3A category. I lodged my application on 28th Nov 2018 and till now no any kind of response. Is it feasible to contact them or leave them and wait for the update. I got rejected on 26 Nov 2018 for 489 because i submitted only 3 job searches and they mentioned to me that at least submit 5 job searches. 

I did the same and then re applied now still waiting for nomination. 

Wish me good Luck. 

Regards 
Akmal


----------



## MarshallTank (Jul 5, 2018)

azk123 said:


> Dear All
> 
> Please i need a suggestion with regards to the Application Lodging for 489 -3A category. I lodged my application on 28th Nov 2018 and till now no any kind of response. Is it feasible to contact them or leave them and wait for the update. I got rejected on 26 Nov 2018 for 489 because i submitted only 3 job searches and they mentioned to me that at least submit 5 job searches.
> 
> ...


you can contact them and ask about your application status. however, they will most probably say they need more time. but email them anyway, it may speed your outcome. good luck to you and do not forget to update us here when you get your outcome.


----------



## azk123 (Mar 22, 2017)

I will contact them by the mid of tthe March and see if i am lucky enough this time. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Cazann100 (Mar 14, 2019)

Hi, I applied for Tasmanian state nomination for a 489 6 weeks ago and I’m just wondering what sort of timeline people are experiencing with nomination? 

I’m a uk critical care registered nurse. 70 points including state points. Broken down as 25 age; 20 English; 15 degree. I only have 6 months experience so no points for that. Does anyone have any insight? 

Thanks


----------



## MarshallTank (Jul 5, 2018)

Cazann100 said:


> Hi, I applied for Tasmanian state nomination for a 489 6 weeks ago and I’m just wondering what sort of timeline people are experiencing with nomination?
> 
> I’m a uk critical care registered nurse. 70 points including state points. Broken down as 25 age; 20 English; 15 degree. I only have 6 months experience so no points for that. Does anyone have any insight?
> 
> Thanks


The current processing time stated by Tasmanian State website is 3 months. However, some people who have submitted their application on 28 November, 5 December did not receive an out come till now. We have nothing to do but wait.

Try to make 5 posts so I could send you our Whatsapp group link to join us. We share updates and news there faster. PM me once you can. Good luck to you.


----------



## Embassy4uall (Oct 11, 2018)

azk123 said:


> I will contact them by the mid of tthe March and see if i am lucky enough this time.



This is mid-March. Have you contacted them yet?


----------



## Cazann100 (Mar 14, 2019)

Thank you for your response. I will try and post some more


----------



## Cazann100 (Mar 14, 2019)

I’m tying to pm you but I can’t figure out how to do it. I’m logged on but it keeps telling me I can’t pm as I am not logged in 😂 

I would be really interested in the WhatsApp group though


----------



## MarshallTank (Jul 5, 2018)

Cazann100 said:


> I’m tying to pm you but I can’t figure out how to do it. I’m logged on but it keeps telling me I can’t pm as I am not logged in 😂
> 
> I would be really interested in the WhatsApp group though


You need to have at least 5 posts to be able to send or receive messages. I see you have 3 posts till now, try to help out in the forum and make 2 more posts then you will be able to pm me. Cheers 🍻


----------



## plcaau (Jan 22, 2017)

MarshallTank said:


> The current processing time stated by Tasmanian State website is 3 months. However, some people who have submitted their application on 28 November, 5 December did not receive an out come till now. We have nothing to do but wait.
> 
> Try to make 5 posts so I could send you our Whatsapp group link to join us. We share updates and news there faster. PM me once you can. Good luck to you.


Who has applied the latest and received a positive outcome? Anyone past December 6?


----------



## Cazann100 (Mar 14, 2019)

Hi, did you hear anything yet?


----------



## Cazann100 (Mar 14, 2019)

plcaau said:


> MarshallTank said:
> 
> 
> > The current processing time stated by Tasmanian State website is 3 months. However, some people who have submitted their application on 28 November, 5 December did not receive an out come till now. We have nothing to do but wait.
> ...


I applied to tas on 30/01/2019 but nothing yet. Have you applied? What date?


----------



## YLA (Aug 9, 2018)

Hey guys, it says not to contact them within the 3 month period it takes for them(TAS immi) to process our applications; are we allowed/is it a good idea to contact them after that period? Also do we actually get notified when a case manager is assigned to us? Thanks!


----------



## Leyi (Mar 18, 2019)

Hello there, congrats on obtaining your invitation. I would like to ask if you've used a migration agent or you've applied on your own. How did you manage to research with regards to the labour market requirements? Please kindly advise. 
Thank you


----------



## asirinad (Feb 4, 2019)

Hi

I have recently submitted my EOI to Tasmania 489, But after that I got to know taht my spouse got pregnant. Is this affect to my Invitation and VISA?

pls reply


----------



## cn049 (Jan 2, 2017)

asirinad said:


> Hi
> 
> I have recently submitted my EOI to Tasmania 489, But after that I got to know taht my spouse got pregnant. Is this affect to my Invitation and VISA?
> 
> pls reply


You can modify you EOI anytime you like before you get an invitation. But after you get the invitation, you need to prove all the claims you made in your EOI.


----------



## Utara (Aug 26, 2018)

Hi guys just got my 489 visa approved in Tasmania after 5 months. I wish other applicants best of luck in their applications. My advice to those in Sydney and Melbourne is to move down to Tasmania before it becomes difficult because it won't be like this for ever.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Utara said:


> Hi guys just got my 489 visa approved in Tasmania after 5 months. I wish other applicants best of luck in their applications. My advice to those in Sydney and Melbourne is to move down to Tasmania before it becomes difficult because it won't be like this for ever.


Congratulations Utara


----------



## onthelow1911 (Mar 27, 2019)

Hi Everyone,

I am an Accountant with 70 points. I've got 1.5 years left on my 485 and am considering a move to Tasmania to study for one year and apply through 489 because at least thats a viable option. What do you guys think? thanks in advance for your opinions.


----------



## Utara (Aug 26, 2018)

U don't need to consider mate just move, if u can get a job where u can work 35 hours every fortnight along side your studies you can get your nomination before you finish your one year course of studies.


----------



## mariner2017 (Apr 3, 2017)

Utara said:


> Hi guys just got my 489 visa approved in Tasmania after 5 months. I wish other applicants best of luck in their applications. My advice to those in Sydney and Melbourne is to move down to Tasmania before it becomes difficult because it won't be like this for ever.



Congratulations Utara!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onthelow1911 (Mar 27, 2019)

Utara said:


> U don't need to consider mate just move, if u can get a job where u can work 35 hours every fortnight along side your studies you can get your nomination before you finish your one year course of studies.





Utara said:


> U don't need to consider mate just move, if u can get a job where u can work 35 hours every fortnight along side your studies you can get your nomination before you finish your one year course of studies.


I couldn't find any information about the 35 hours every fortnight clause. For the work eligibilty it says i should be working 35 hrs every week and there should be a genuine shortage in that skill. I found this on the tasmanian immigration website 

Could you direct me to where i can find the 35hours a fortnight part.


----------



## Utara (Aug 26, 2018)

Yes sorry is 70 hours fortnightly invariably 35 hours weekly.


----------



## onthelow1911 (Mar 27, 2019)

Utara said:


> Yes sorry is 70 hours fortnightly invariably 35 hours weekly.


Thanks mate and congrats buddy. All the best!


----------



## plcaau (Jan 22, 2017)

Utara said:


> Hi guys just got my 489 visa approved in Tasmania after 5 months. I wish other applicants best of luck in their applications. My advice to those in Sydney and Melbourne is to move down to Tasmania before it becomes difficult because it won't be like this for ever.


Good go dmate, what stream did you apply for?


----------



## Utara (Aug 26, 2018)

Skilled Regional (Provisional) subclass 489


----------



## Jaz Kaur (Feb 21, 2019)

How long it would take to get a nomination from tasmania after lodging EOI for 489 visa?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Jaz Kaur said:


> How long it would take to get a nomination from tasmania after lodging EOI for 489 visa?


Currently it's taking 3 & a half months.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Utara (Aug 26, 2018)

3 months at most


----------



## Jaz Kaur (Feb 21, 2019)

can i get telegram and watsapp group link?


----------



## Fredi (Mar 26, 2019)

Hi, I recently applied for Tas 190 nomination as a Tas student. It’s being almost 8 weeks now. Can anyone please answer me whether I can apply another application for 489 as well in case if they didn’t offer me 190. Then I can be in the 489 queue because I heard that the nomination usually takes more than 3 months.


----------



## MarshallTank (Jul 5, 2018)

Jaz Kaur said:


> can i get telegram and watsapp group link?


I will send you the link as soon as you reach 5 posts. Because I can't send you messages right now.


----------



## MarshallTank (Jul 5, 2018)

Utara said:


> Hi guys just got my 489 visa approved in Tasmania after 5 months. I wish other applicants best of luck in their applications. My advice to those in Sydney and Melbourne is to move down to Tasmania before it becomes difficult because it won't be like this for ever.


Congratulations 🍾🎊🎈🎉 brother. When are you planning to move there?


----------



## MarshallTank (Jul 5, 2018)

Fredi said:


> Hi, I recently applied for Tas 190 nomination as a Tas student. It’s being almost 8 weeks now. Can anyone please answer me whether I can apply another application for 489 as well in case if they didn’t offer me 190. Then I can be in the 489 queue because I heard that the nomination usually takes more than 3 months.


It's better to contact them and ask them about that situation. You can do it anonymously with a different email so that your 190 application is not affected. Let us know their response please if you choose to contact them.


----------



## Fredi (Mar 26, 2019)

It's better to contact them and ask them about that situation. You can do it anonymously with a different email so that your 190 application is not affected. Let us know their response please if you choose to contact them.[/QUOTE]


Thank you for your response. I will contact them.


----------



## onthelow1911 (Mar 27, 2019)

MarshallTank said:


> I will send you the link as soon as you reach 5 posts. Because I can't send you messages right now.


Can someone send the link to me as well?


----------



## Embassy4uall (Oct 11, 2018)

Did anyone receive an invite yet?


----------



## YLA (Aug 9, 2018)

Embassy4uall said:


> Did anyone receive an invite yet?


Nope, sent my application for nomination about 3 months ago in January. How about you? how long have you been waiting?


----------



## SAAus (Jun 3, 2018)

Embassy4uall said:


> Did anyone receive an invite yet?


Nah haven't heard from them. but I applied my EOI and state nomination in March, not expecting such a quick reply.


----------



## koolboondock (Jul 18, 2018)

florin ocoleanu said:


> Dear Marinel,
> 
> Thanks for your answer.
> 
> ...


Hi Florin

Did you manage to get this question answered....The other question that i have is can anyone share the link of the WhatsApp group. That will be helpful guys. Thank you.


----------



## koolboondock (Jul 18, 2018)

kaju said:


> Incorrect.
> 
> Members of an applicant's family unit can ONLY be a partner or children.
> 
> ...


Hi

Just saw your response about chibaba chacho...lol, are you in Zim or you have migrated to Aus already.


----------



## florin ocoleanu (Mar 8, 2016)

koolboondock said:


> florin ocoleanu said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Marinel,
> ...


Yes. The answer was no.


----------



## koolboondock (Jul 18, 2018)

JD3006 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I have just been sponsored by Tas for 489. It took 8 weeks to get a decision. and I'm now in the process of dealing with a case officer.
> 
> ...



Hi mate

I wanted to ask that do they ask for proof of funds after they offer you a ITA or the Financial declaration you made when applying for nomination was all that they needed?


----------



## koolboondock (Jul 18, 2018)

florin ocoleanu said:


> Yes. The answer was no.


Thanks


----------



## koolboondock (Jul 18, 2018)

florin ocoleanu said:


> Yes. The answer was no.


Ok. what about the WhatsApp group link?


----------



## MarshallTank (Jul 5, 2018)

koolboondock said:


> Hi mate
> 
> I wanted to ask that do they ask for proof of funds after they offer you a ITA or the Financial declaration you made when applying for nomination was all that they needed?


After you receive ITA neither Tasmania nor DOHA will ask for a proof of funds. Tasmania may however ask for it during the process of your application. But to be honest I have never heard of a case where they did ask for a proof of funds.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Hey guys, if someone files three different SC 190/489 EOIs for NT, TAS and NSW, won't these states know the intentions and reject the application? After all, the filer has to disclose why he is selecting a particular state over others... isn't it?


----------



## cn049 (Jan 2, 2017)

FAIS said:


> Hey guys, if someone files three different SC 190/489 EOIs for NT, TAS and NSW, won't these states know the intentions and reject the application? After all, the filer has to disclose why he is selecting a particular state over others... isn't it?


Mention the names of the states where you have expressed your interest before or currently with a good reason. I did the same and got invited.


----------



## alex63 (Apr 18, 2019)

Could you please send me a link to telegram/whatsup group?


----------



## MarshallTank (Jul 5, 2018)

Hello guys,

I received my 489 nomination from Tasmania on 17 April 2019

I lodged my application and EOI with them on 21 December 2018

Occupation: Civil Engineer 233211

Points: 65+10

Good luck to everyone.



PS: I have whatsapp group for Tasmanian applicants. If you are interested, send me a message for the group link.


----------



## SAAus (Jun 3, 2018)

Congratulations MarshalTank! Are you please able to send me the link/number to the whatsapp group?


MarshallTank said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I received my 489 nomination from Tasmania on 17 April 2019
> 
> ...


----------



## jerrythomson89 (Dec 19, 2018)

Congrats MarshallTank! Can you please send the whatsapp group details. I am unable to send you private message.


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

+<*SNIP*> See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator add me in group of WhatsApp


----------



## MarshallTank (Jul 5, 2018)

SAAus said:


> Congratulations MarshalTank! Are you please able to send me the link/number to the whatsapp group?
> 
> 
> MarshallTank said:
> ...


Thanks 🙏🏻

Cannot send you messages yet. After you reach 5 posts I will send you the group link


----------



## Adunoba (Apr 22, 2019)

I submitted my application as a mechanical engineer on Jan 12 2019.am yet to hear from them.this is my breakdown. Age 15, education 15, experience 15, English 10 +ss 10=65 points. Any advise on if my application will scale through. Pls I need advise.


----------



## SAAus (Jun 3, 2018)

*Updated EOI points*

Hi all,



I just got a message from skill select that my points was updated. They are awarding me 5 additional points for work experience as it has become eligible. My question is, do I need to get it point tested by VATESSES or can i just send the updated EOI to state nomination authorities?


----------



## plcaau (Jan 22, 2017)

Adunoba said:


> I submitted my application as a mechanical engineer on Jan 12 2019.am yet to hear from them.this is my breakdown. Age 15, education 15, experience 15, English 10 +ss 10=65 points. Any advise on if my application will scale through. Pls I need advise.


Wait three weeks.


----------



## Adunoba (Apr 22, 2019)

Thank you @ plcaau for the update.. I hope I get a positive outcome.


----------



## plcaau (Jan 22, 2017)

Adunoba said:


> Thank you @ plcaau for the update.. I hope I get a positive outcome.


Please put your case on immitracker (google it) so we can see when you get invited.


----------



## Adunoba (Apr 22, 2019)

OK @ plcaau,will also update here when I hear from them. Thanks


----------



## drjagtiaani (Jun 15, 2018)

Hi we have lodged our EOI for Tasmania 489 on 10th January 2019. As of 22nd April our status was Delegate Decision Pending. Can anyone let me know how long does it for a decision to be made?


----------



## Adunoba (Apr 22, 2019)

@drjartiaani,did you write to them to know the statues of your application? Or they got back to you themselves. I know it takes 5 to 6 days for decision to be made after a case officer is assigned, but the whole process now takes longer then expected so one can't say. Let's hope for the best. Pls keep us updated once you hear from them.


----------



## drjagtiaani (Jun 15, 2018)

@adunoba 
They got back to us. We didn’t write to them. Thank you for the information. Will keep you posted.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

drjagtiaani said:


> Hi we have lodged our EOI for Tasmania 489 on 10th January 2019. As of 22nd April our status was Delegate Decision Pending. Can anyone let me know how long does it for a decision to be made?


How to check the status of your application? I applied from offshore and couldn't get such info. Only received confirmation mail after submission, that's all.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Adunoba (Apr 22, 2019)

@kodaan28, please what date did you submit your application? I am yet to hear from them too.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Adunoba said:


> @kodaan28, please what date did you submit your application? I am yet to hear from them too.


I applied on 25th jan '19.
My anzsco is engineering technologist so i don't have much hope from TAS. 
If i get it then it's great otherwise we carry on unless or until we get to fulfill our dreams.
Peace!!

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Adunoba (Apr 22, 2019)

@kodaan28, please what date did you submit your application? I am yet to hear from them too.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Adunoba said:


> @kodaan28, please what date did you submit your application? I am yet to hear from them too.


Already replied mate.
Hope you get it soon!!

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Adunoba (Apr 22, 2019)

Thanks mate @kodaan28. Hope you hear from them soon.


----------



## plcaau (Jan 22, 2017)

drjagtiaani said:


> @adunoba
> They got back to us. We didnâ€™️t write to them. Thank you for the information. Will keep you posted.


Did you receive invitation today?


----------



## Adunoba (Apr 22, 2019)

Hi mate,my application was denied due to fanancial capacity. This was the mail I recieved. Tasmanian Government Nomination Recommendation – NOT OFFERED

We refer to your application for Tasmanian Government nomination of a Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489). Based on the information you have provided, the Tasmanian Government has not agreed to support your application for state nomination. 

In considering your application, the Department has taken into account all information provided with your application in the context of other applications we have received, and the number of nominations remaining for offer. Based on the information provided, the Department’s decision not to offer you state nomination was primarily due to the following factor(s):

A Subclass 489 is a 'Provisional' visa without financial assistance in areas such as health care, education, etc. 
As stated on the migration website it is important for applicants to demonstrate a financial capacity to be self-sufficient for up to 6 months after arriving in Tasmania. In a competitive process the amount declared is limited.


As you may be aware, the Department can only nominate a limited number of applicants across the various state nomination programs as numbers are capped by the Department of Home Affairs. The Department’s decision to offer an applicant state nomination is subject to multiple factors such as the number of applicants,as well as the quality of the applications received.

This non-offer does not preclude other State or Territory Governments from sponsoring you for a visa.

You can lodge a new state nomination application for the Department’s consideration. However, please be aware that it would be unlikely that you would be offered a state nomination if you are unable to address the reasons and circumstances surrounding this non-offer.


----------



## plcaau (Jan 22, 2017)

Adunoba said:


> Hi mate,my application was denied due to fanancial capacity. This was the mail I recieved. Tasmanian Government Nomination Recommendation â€“ NOT OFFERED
> 
> We refer to your application for Tasmanian Government nomination of a Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489). Based on the information you have provided, the Tasmanian Government has not agreed to support your application for state nomination.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear mate.

How much AUD$ did you show available for migration?


----------



## Adunoba (Apr 22, 2019)

Thanks mate, I showed 39000 dollar for a family of 3.as indicated on immigration website, that applicant with 3 dependant should have between 35000 dollar to 40000. Pls how much I'm I supposed to declare for a family of 3.will appreciate your responds.


----------



## plcaau (Jan 22, 2017)

Adunoba said:


> Thanks mate, I showed 39000 dollar for a family of 3.as indicated on immigration website, that applicant with 3 dependant should have between 35000 dollar to 40000. Pls how much I'm I supposed to declare for a family of 3.will appreciate your responds.


Northern Territory requires 60k for spouse and one child. Probably something similar to that.

https://theterritory.com.au/migrate...nment-visa-nomination/skilled-nominated-visas


----------



## Embassy4uall (Oct 11, 2018)

When did you apply?



Adunoba said:


> Thanks mate, I showed 39000 dollar for a family of 3.as indicated on immigration website, that applicant with 3 dependant should have between 35000 dollar to 40000. Pls how much I'm I supposed to declare for a family of 3.will appreciate your responds.


----------



## Adunoba (Apr 22, 2019)

OK.i applied jan12 2019.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Adunoba said:


> Hi mate,my application was denied due to fanancial capacity. This was the mail I recieved. Tasmanian Government Nomination Recommendation â€“ NOT OFFERED
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that mate, but on a positive side it reflects that you only need to improve your financial capability statement, rest all things (employment search & commitment statement) are well and good as per their requirement.
So i would say show more funds and apply ASAP.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## SAAus (Jun 3, 2018)

Adunoba said:


> Hi mate,my application was denied due to fanancial capacity. This was the mail I recieved. Tasmanian Government Nomination Recommendation â€“ NOT OFFERED
> 
> We refer to your application for Tasmanian Government nomination of a Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489). Based on the information you have provided, the Tasmanian Government has not agreed to support your application for state nomination.
> 
> ...


Dude really sorry to hear this. But someone mentioned it was just the financial that were considered a hindrance. Are you an offshore applicant by any chance?


----------



## Adunoba (Apr 22, 2019)

Thanks mate for the encouragement, I will try increase my financial capacity and re-apply. I'm an offshore applicant. Pls how soon can I reapply? Do I need to wait a little while.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Adunoba said:


> Thanks mate for the encouragement, I will try increase my financial capacity and re-apply. I'm an offshore applicant. Pls how soon can I reapply? Do I need to wait a little while.


No need to wait. Tas489 is quite flexible.
NSW & VIC have restrictions like 6 months that after rejection you need to wait. But for Tasmania no such thing as per best of my knowledge.
So do apply ASAP.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Adunoba (Apr 22, 2019)

@kodaan28 I really appreciate. Thanks


----------



## alex63 (Apr 18, 2019)

kodaan28 said:


> I applied on 25th jan '19.
> My anzsco is engineering technologist so i don't have much hope from TAS.
> If i get it then it's great otherwise we carry on unless or until we get to fulfill our dreams.
> Peace!!


Why do you say that you don't have much hope from TAS as engineering technologist?
They didn't invite ET? What is the reason?

I'm too ET and think about the possibilities to apply.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

alex63 said:


> Why do you say that you don't have much hope from TAS as engineering technologist?
> 
> They didn't invite ET? What is the reason?
> 
> ...


Too many ET applying!!

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## YLA (Aug 9, 2018)

Hey all, is it possible to have our medical exam before lodging our visa applications? The process says we wait for DHA to tell us when we get it but i was hoping there’d be a work around.


----------



## alex63 (Apr 18, 2019)

kodaan28 said:


> Too many ET applying!!


When was the last invitation for ET with what waiting time? 
Or they do not invite ET at all...
For instance, they now invite civil engineers (and perhaps other occupations) who submitted at the beginning of January.


----------



## waqas352 (Feb 25, 2019)

Dear All, 

Please read below details and my question: 

Step 1: i lodged EOI and mentioned that i will not add anyone in my application in future. I lodged my application on 10.01.2019. The Answers in the EOI were as follows: 

--> Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future
application? NO
--> Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application? NO

Question: Now i have received invitation for 489 and i am married in Mar-2019. Now should I add my spouse in my application on Immi Account? Should i mention that she will be travelling with me? 
Immi Account is asking my family members who will not be travelling with me to Australia so should i add my spouse in that category? I am very much confused. 

waiting for the opinion please.


----------



## vhrathi (Jun 19, 2017)

waqas352 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Please read below details and my question:
> 
> ...





Yes add your spouse in Visa Application, no issues.....go ahead....don't forget to clarify the same in additional information section of Form 80 and 1221


----------



## Adunoba (Apr 22, 2019)

Hi mate, got invitation today.thank you all for the support and prompt response to questions. All the best 👍


----------



## ramiz (Oct 30, 2017)

I am electronics engineer with 70 points including SS for 489 visa.So my question is that what is the are the chances of getting SS.As Electronics Engineer in not in Sol list of Tasmania


----------



## Fredi (Mar 26, 2019)

Congratulations! did you get 489 visa for Tasmania?


----------



## SAAus (Jun 3, 2018)

Adunoba said:


> Hi mate, got invitation today.thank you all for the support and prompt response to questions. All the best ðŸ‘Â�


Congratulations! How long did they get back to you with a response?


----------



## Adunoba (Apr 22, 2019)

@saaus, 3months 2wks


----------



## donjack (Nov 3, 2016)

MarshallTank said:


> I will send you the link as soon as you reach 5 posts. Because I can't send you messages right now.


Please can I get the whatsapp link also?


----------



## Embassy4uall (Oct 11, 2018)

I received my ITA + nomination from TAS government today. Thanks to everyone for the useful information shared here from time to time. 

I wish everyone waiting for theirs a positive outcome. 


Okay timeline goes thus: 

I applied September 30th 2018
Jan 14th - Not offered 🤦‍♂️

Reapplied Jan 29th 
May 13th - Supported 💃💃💃


Occupation: Agricultural Consultant with 55+10


----------



## Saurabhm (May 13, 2019)

Hi All,

I’m currently in melbourne and I have 80 points as an Accountant , but still no luck for invitations yet. Can anyone please suggest for Tasmania 489 or 190?

Thanks
Saurabh


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

Embassy4uall said:


> I received my ITA + nomination from TAS government today. Thanks to everyone for the useful information shared here from time to time.
> 
> I wish everyone waiting for theirs a positive outcome.
> 
> ...


 congrats mate
i suppose u applied under section 3A as an offshore? how many years work experience? i'll need your help with the statement of commitment


----------



## ramiz (Oct 30, 2017)

I have 70 points including SS for 489 visa bur my profession Electronics Engineering is not on the list.So my question is that what are chance of me getting state sponsorship form Tasmania Government


----------



## wallflower11 (Jul 20, 2018)

I have received my invitation on May 16, 2019.

To those still waiting for their invitations, just be patient.
I hope you get your invitations too soon!


----------



## dar8 (May 18, 2016)

Adunoba said:


> Thanks mate, I showed 39000 dollar for a family of 3.as indicated on immigration website, that applicant with 3 dependant should have between 35000 dollar to 40000. Pls how much I'm I supposed to declare for a family of 3.will appreciate your responds.


in 2016 we showed $50000 for a family of two adults pregnant with a baby


----------



## nishant_udai (Jun 23, 2019)

dar8 said:


> in 2016 we showed $50000 for a family of two adults pregnant with a baby


Have you stayed entirely in Tasmania for 2 years


----------



## dar8 (May 18, 2016)

nishant_udai said:


> Have you stayed entirely in Tasmania for 2 years


hi yes completing 2 years in Tassie in 2 months time


----------



## mrnumb2010 (Mar 27, 2018)

Dear friends, i have some questions for category 3A of 489 Tasmania state nomination for overseas applicants without job offer. My code is 233914 -Engineering Technologist 
1. Do i need to have sufficient funds (35000 AUD?) before apply for invitation in Tasmania ?
2. Anyone please share some ideas of proving the ability to get sufficient employment opportunities in Tasmania, is this the decisive evidence for an invitation or the commitment letter?
3. Current processing time for an invitation is 4 month?
4 . I have 65 pts, is this a good chance for an invitation from Tas?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

mrnumb2010 said:


> Dear friends, i have some questions for category 3A of 489 Tasmania state nomination for overseas applicants without job offer. My code is 233914 -Engineering Technologist
> 1. Do i need to have sufficient funds (35000 AUD?) before apply for invitation in Tasmania ?
> 2. Anyone please share some ideas of proving the ability to get sufficient employment opportunities in Tasmania, is this the decisive evidence for an invitation or the commitment letter?
> 3. Current processing time for an invitation is 4 month?
> ...


1. Yes, you need to show financial declaration document, means you have to download their annexure during state nomination application form and fill the details, get it notarized and submit.
For a single guy, 40 K AUD should be enough.
2. Employment opportunities search doc is a critical doc, here you need to show that once you got the visa you would be able to find a job in your occupation, 
So make it like below:-
(A). Start a new doc file
Then search for relevant jobs (title doesn't matter, with ET title you wouldn't find a single job opening, so you search as per your core skills i.e. mechanical engineer, civil engineer or whatever the core skill is
And then search on job portal like seek, indeed, jora, LinkedIn 
(B). Paste the hyperlink of job opening
Paste screenshot of job opening
Provide reasons (like a cover letter) why you are the ideal candidate for that job in 100-150 words based on your experience, skills and education.
3. its around 3 months
4. Points doesn't matter much for tas489
Guys get invited with bare min. 55+10 points too.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## mrnumb2010 (Mar 27, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> 1. Yes, you need to show financial declaration document, means you have to download their annexure during state nomination application form and fill the details, get it notarized and submit.
> For a single guy, 40 K AUD should be enough.


 Thanks , so that means i just need to DECLARE in the application first, then if i got invited, they will required me to PROVE by document in the lodgement process?
I mean i must prepare the fund after got invitation?


----------



## jerrythomson89 (Dec 19, 2018)

Hello guys,

Is there any whatsapp group for 489 TAS? Please comment if you have known any?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

jerrythomson89 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Is there any whatsapp group for 489 TAS? Please comment if you have known any?


Sent link. Check inbox.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

kodaan28 said:


> Sent link. Check inbox.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Pls share with me too

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## yakuma (Dec 11, 2017)

Can you send me the link as well. Thanks in advance.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

yakuma said:


> Can you send me the link as well. Thanks in advance.


Have you got invite or waiting for it.?
Also you need to do 5 comments on the whole ef.com (any threads) before getting PM facility available. (Both sending and receiving)

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## yakuma (Dec 11, 2017)

I have applied for Tasmania 489 on 12-Jan-2019.
here is my point table: 
ANZSCO: 312111
+ve outcome Vetassess:- 20/12/2017
PTE A:- 14/07/2018 (65+ each)
Tasmania 489 state nomination application submitted:- 04/09/18, 65+10 points
ITA:-18/12/18
Visa Lodged:- 12/01/19
Grant:- ----waiting-----


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

yakuma said:


> I have applied for Tasmania 489 on 12-Jan-2019.
> here is my point table:
> ANZSCO: 312111
> +ve outcome Vetassess:- 20/12/2017
> ...


Will PM once your 5 comments are complete. Currently you are at 2.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

@kodaan 28, i'm an enrolled nurse but currently offshore, i had my Australian nursing registration expire in may. one of the requirement for category 3A states that one must meet all the requirement in the job advert, most employers constantly request for current AU nursing reg in their job adverts, do you reckon this is going to be an issue for me in getting ITA? as im offshore and cant renew my registration until i return to oz


----------



## Alisatti (Aug 13, 2018)

Can you please add me on watsapp group
And please people can you share your timeline.
I have applied onshore on category 5 
Nominated occupation: Accounting 
Points 65 including state nomination
Applied on 16 May 2019. How long would it take to get the invites


----------



## Humayun Khan (May 2, 2018)

MarshallTank said:


> Congratulations mate. It took you really long time but you made it in the end. I myself am struggling since February 2017, I hope i get my invitation soon.


Hi dear, I am civil engineer (233211), (65+10) and have a question regarding TAS-489:

I can see you timeline which shows that you had lodged EOIs to multiple states, as I also has done the same. I lodge EOI for Victoria and NSW and after a month of this I lodged application for TAS-489. In the application they asked "HAVE YOU APPLIED FOR OTHER STATE" I said yes (may be I misunderstood it because I had only created EOIs for other states, not applied for nomination as I did for Tasmania). 
Will this affect my application to Tasmania? 
Will it be a good idea to withdraw my EOIs for the other sates and inform Tasmania about this? 
Need your suggestions 
Thanks


----------



## Ginni Gill (Jul 5, 2019)

My occupation is ICT Trainer(223211) and having 60 points. Am i eligible for Tasmania 489 visa?


----------



## dplight1 (Jul 14, 2019)

Hi all 
I have a question regarding the occupation to lodge EOI. Does it matter either it’s general accountant or external auditor to get state sponsorship fast??

Thanks


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

mrnumb2010 said:


> Thanks , so that means i just need to DECLARE in the application first, then if i got invited, they will required me to PROVE by document in the lodgement process?
> I mean i must prepare the fund after got invitation?


@kodaan28 please i will also need a reply to this question, as the info on their website only stated we provide a financial declaration only. i have also made more than five comments please kindly add me to the whatsapp group.
thanks


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Kolombo said:


> @kodaan28 please i will also need a reply to this question, as the info on their website only stated we provide a financial declaration only. i have also made more than five comments please kindly add me to the whatsapp group.
> 
> thanks


Link sent. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## mizo1745 (Jan 12, 2018)

Hi all
i have a question to the experts, for the Tasmania processing time for issuing the invitation as it is reached to min. 3 months, so if the applicant send his EOI at 1st of July, 019. so invitation will be delivered in October 019, that is means it will not considered as a 489 visa, because it was declared by Home Affairs that 10th of Sept. 019 is the last date for nominating of 489 visa .
did the above understanding is correct or not?


----------



## cn049 (Jan 2, 2017)

mizo1745 said:


> Hi all
> i have a question to the experts, for the Tasmania processing time for issuing the invitation as it is reached to min. 3 months, so if the applicant send his EOI at 1st of July, 019. so invitation will be delivered in October 019, that is means it will not considered as a 489 visa, because it was declared by Home Affairs that 10th of Sept. 019 is the last date for nominating of 489 visa .
> did the above understanding is correct or not?


As far I understand, TAS should decide all nomination application before Sep 10. With the current pace they wont be able to assess July applicants by then. I think they will increase the pace or only decide those they can before deadline.


----------



## handyjohn (Jul 14, 2016)

My two friends who moved to Tasmania last year in September are applying for nomination this week. According to state government Tasmania it is not necessary to wait one year and then apply to nomination. Requirement is that when case officer open file then applicant has spent one year. As now case officer is taking about 3 months to open and decide that’s why applicants can apply after 10 months of moving. 
It is much beneficial for those who are close to eligibility and want 489 instead of 491. 
Thanks 


Sent from my samsung


----------



## cn049 (Jan 2, 2017)

handyjohn said:


> My two friends who moved to Tasmania last year in September are applying for nomination this week. According to state government Tasmania it is not necessary to wait one year and then apply to nomination. Requirement is that when case officer open file then applicant has spent one year. As now case officer is taking about 3 months to open and decide that’s why applicants can apply after 10 months of moving.
> It is much beneficial for those who are close to eligibility and want 489 instead of 491.
> Thanks
> 
> ...


 Please refer the notice below from HA
EOI is not accepted nowadays


----------



## handyjohn (Jul 14, 2016)

cn049 said:


> Please refer the notice below from HA
> EOI is not accepted nowadays




What’s HA. Pic isn’t opening???


----------



## cn049 (Jan 2, 2017)

Department of Home affairs


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

cn049 said:


> Please refer the notice below from HA
> EOI is not accepted nowadays


Above information only applicable to NSW 489 RDA riverina. Eois for Tasmania still being accepted. Last time line is August start to submit a state nomination application for Tasmania while 10th September being last day for accepting new lodged application, as per official info from Tasmania migration body. Check below attached screenshot and link for clear information.

https://www.migration.tas.gov.au/









Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Norah1 (Sep 12, 2016)

Hi all,

I did apply Tasmania 489 nomination on 15/7/2019 and received an email mentioned that the current processing time is from 2 to 8 weeks. However, on the Department Tas Affair mentions that the processing time is about 12 weeks. Has anyone got invitation within 8 weeks? I'm afraid of not enough time for invitation before 10/9/2019 if they process 12 weeks.

Another question is that I lodge EOI for Tas on 13/7/2019 and applied nomination 489 Tas on 15/7/2019. My agent also applied the same nomination Tas 489 but different EOI number on 17/7/2019. Is it ok to get invitation or I have to withdraw my EOI? Reason for these EOIs because I'm afraid of time consuming. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## murtoza (Aug 27, 2019)

Can you please share the WhatsApp group link with me. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## ce.arslanshahid (Dec 22, 2016)

Is there any *Civil Engineer* (233211) here who has applied for TASMANIA 489 in recent months? Can i apply EOI to tasmania for 65 points?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

ce.arslanshahid said:


> Is there any *Civil Engineer* (233211) here who has applied for TASMANIA 489 in recent months? Can i apply EOI to tasmania for 65 points?


Currently Tasmania have stopped accepting eoi & state nomination application form, so you can't.
Now only after 16th Nov. you can submit eoi & state nomination application form for 491.
489 is closed permanently.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

murtoza said:


> Can you please share the WhatsApp group link with me.
> 
> Thanks in advance


You need to make 5 comments on forum before you can send/receive PM.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## muh123 (Jun 30, 2019)

Hi. I have lodged EIO on 13 June 2019. Medical done on 17 Aug 2019. When should i expect CO contact? How much time they are taking now a days? 
TAS: 489
Electrical Engineer : 65 Points
SS: 10 Points


----------



## ricks90 (May 28, 2018)

Hello Everyone,
Below is my detail, can you pl. let me know what are the chances to get invitation and how much time it will take. 
Mechanical Engineer Technician (312512 Point 80
State - Tasmania under 489 
Applied for visa - 19/06/2019
Medical - done 
Approval status - pending


----------



## lks921 (Sep 26, 2019)

489 tasmania SOL 


Hi, 

I have a bachelor of Information technology majoring in network engineering and cloud computing from Deakin university.
PTE 10
Naati 5
Age 30


Im hoping to move to Tasmania and study 1 year and to apply for 489 (491)


But the major issue I have noticed recently is that there is no occupation assessed by ACS in their skilled occupation list, 

is this normal or am I looking at another outdated list??

pls help


----------



## yakuma (Dec 11, 2017)

With the grace of God, we got our Visa grant today. Tasmania 489


----------



## NKAP (Sep 19, 2018)

*Tasmania 489 Viss*



ricks90 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Below is my detail, can you pl. let me know what are the chances to get invitation and how much time it will take.
> Mechanical Engineer Technician (312512 Point 80
> State - Tasmania under 489
> ...


Earlier it use to take about 3 months , now about 6-8 months. There must be a lot of applications


----------



## NKAP (Sep 19, 2018)

lks921 said:


> 489 tasmania SOL
> 
> 
> Hi,
> ...


I think , For TAS state sponsor you can have occupation on other lists as well .... MLTSSL or STSOL earlier it was like that.


----------



## Tkinuz (May 20, 2020)

*External Auditor/accountant*

Hi guys.I have noticed that External Auditor and Accountant is not on the Tasmania list of occupations.Can someone still get nominated by them if they have the above anzsco code?

Kind regards


----------



## amandeepkaur (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi Guys, 
Just wanted to update you regarding 2020-2021 update on nominations. Please refer to the following link:https://www.migration.tas.gov.au/news/2020-2021_program_year_update 

DO you guys have any idea which ANZSCO are counted as critical skills ?


----------

